# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Mali set 'glupih' pitanja

## Astralis

Da li na stolu dok rađaš imaš čarape na nogama ili moraš biti bos? 

Ako će me oni obrijati da li briju i oko analnog otvora, brrr   :Cekam:  ? (Planiram se sama obrijati ali ako će mi dirati taj dio onda mi je svejedno)

Da li klistir rade u blizini wc-a ?



Još sam nešto imala u vidu pitati ali zaboravila   :Grin:   Nek me neko nadopuni...


Eto, hvala na odgovorima   :Love:

----------


## Astralis

Mislila sam čarape tipa pamučne sokne.

----------


## lara26

o carapama na nogama ne znam, meni je bilo ljeto. ali moram priznat da bih ih skinila jer kad mi je pukla voda sve oko mene je bilo mokro i nije prestajalo curit, nikako.
sta te brinu, gljivice?

brijanje - sve sam doma obavila, ali mislim da sve skidaju.

stol gdje to sve obavljaju je jedno metar i pol od wc-a, tak da stignes   :Smile:

----------


## bejb

imala sam carape na nogama, iako je bilo ljeto, ali ih jednostavno nisam stigla skinuti

brijanje sam obavila sama kod kuce

a klistir mi nisu radili (takoder jer se nije imalo vremena, imala sam ultra brzi porod), pa tu ne mogu pomoci 

samo ti jedno mogu reci, opusti se i pripremi se psihicki na porod, ne boj se i bit ce super   :Love:

----------


## martinaP

Nisam imala čarape, bilo je ljeto.

Obrijali su me prilično šlampavo, tako sam mogla i sama, za detalje ne znam.

Klistir daju na stolu pored WC-a, ali prije nego smiješ na WC moraš šetati, čini mi se 15 minuta s tom vodurinom u sebi (ne znam kako to uspijeva ženama koje imaju trudove  :Naklon: ).

----------


## Astralis

> o carapama na nogama ne znam, meni je bilo ljeto. ali moram priznat da bih ih skinila jer kad mi je pukla voda sve oko mene je bilo mokro i nije prestajalo curit, nikako.
> sta te brinu, gljivice?
> 
> brijanje - sve sam doma obavila, ali mislim da sve skidaju.
> 
> stol gdje to sve obavljaju je jedno metar i pol od wc-a, tak da stignes


Ma ne gljivice nego ne da mi se sređivat pete   :Grin:   a  i kako je zima mislim da bi mi se zaledile noge da ih nemam na nogama

----------


## Lovorka

Ja sam odlučila otići kod pedikera, ne želim da im zadebljana koža na mojim palčevima odvlači pažnju...  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamuška

hvala Bogu da je netko otvorio ovakav topic :D 
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  kakav je osjećaj bit raskrečena pred hrpom nepoznatih ljudi???
jel si gola il imaš ono zeleno na sebi ili pak nešto treće?

bit će toga još...još sam uvijek prestravljena da sam ovo napisala...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Rency

> kakav je osjećaj bit raskrečena pred hrpom nepoznatih ljudi???
> jel si gola il imaš ono zeleno na sebi ili pak nešto treće?


ma gle u tim trenucima ti uopce nije bitno koliko ih je i dal te gledaju bar je meni tak bilo,bitno ti je sam da rodis i da bude bude dobro,ja sam na sebi imala bonicku spavačicu

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam rađala u svojoj spavaćici. Ali iskreno, bilo mi je svejedno, mogla sam biti i gola. Tako me pucao adrenalin i euforija da uopće na to nisam mislila. Mislila sam samo na to kako ću taj dan uopznati svoje dijete   :Heart:  .

----------


## retha

> mamuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>     kakav je osjećaj bit raskrečena pred hrpom nepoznatih ljudi???
> jel si gola il imaš ono zeleno na sebi ili pak nešto treće?
> 
> 
> ma gle u tim trenucima ti uopce nije bitno koliko ih je i dal te gledaju bar je meni tak bilo,bitno ti je sam da rodis i da bude bude dobro,ja sam na sebi imala bonicku spavačicu


Potpisujem!
I pojma nemam jesam li imala carape ili nisam,bas me briga za carape! 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Rency

> mamuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>     kakav je osjećaj bit raskrečena pred hrpom nepoznatih ljudi???
> jel si gola il imaš ono zeleno na sebi ili pak nešto treće?
> 
> 
> bude bude dobro=beba bude dobro, bonicku spavačicu=bolničku spavačicu
> sori danas sam totalno fiju

----------


## retha

Rency,ma skontali smo ne brigaj!   :Wink:

----------


## lara26

u bolnici se izgubi svaki sram  8) 

u splitu se uglavnom radja u bolnickoj spavacici, jer je dobijes odmah cim dodjes u ambulantu i odmah je obuces, tako da si u njoj stalno.

i stvarno ne razmisljate o tim stvarima, glavna ti je beba, da sve prodje u redu itakve stvari. 

astralis, pete   :Laughing:

----------


## Rency

:Laughing:  i jos na kraju krivo quotam  :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

Kak mi je fora to sad pročitati! Prije godinu dana stalno sam razmišljala o svemu tome. I da, znam da nekima nije važno ali nekima je.

Dakle, i ja sam si mislila ovo za čarape. Nitko me niš nije posebno upozorio, ali kad sam nakon kontrolnog pregleda u rađaonu dobila spavaćicu i trebala se iza onog zastorčića u uskom malom prostoru presvuć (što je smiješno kad si ko slonica) pitala sam jer mogu ostat u čarapama jer mi je zima za noge. Mogla sam. Skinula sam ih par sati kasnije saa, jer sam imala poriv sve skinuti sa sebe da me niš ne smeta. Ali ja sam imala jako problema s vodom u cijelom tijelu pa su mi noge od čarapa izgledale ko buhtle   :Laughing:  

Kaj se tiče spavaćice - bolnička je takva da si skoro kao gola, jer je sva nekak široka i velika. I daju ti da skineš ako ti smeta. 

Ne smeta ti kaj si npr gol pred svim tim sestrama i doktorima ali ti može smetati (ko meni) sama situacija da je tu stalno nekoliko ljudi koji se samo motaju i idu po nešto... Probaj se isključiti, misliti na bebu (ne figurativno nego doslovno, jer baš taj kontakt ti puno pomaže) i na svoje tijelo i trudove..

Brijala se nisam sama jer sam imala toliki trbuh (a niska sam) da si nisam mogla ni doseći pošteno tam dolje   :Laughing:   a klistir ti kako svi rekoše, daju dovoljno blizu wc-a. Inače, ja sam mislila da je taj klistir nekaj jako prestrašno ali meni je na kraju bilo smiješno jer mi se činilo bez veze petljat oko toga. Ja sam sve obavila jako brzo (vjerojatno i zbog trudova na 4- 5 minuta). 

Eto. I da, torbu sam imala kraj sebe. I mobitel u rukama. 

Jedino mi je ko psu žao što se nisam glasno bunila protiv medikamenata i dripa pa je sve završilo glupo i ne baš kako je trebalo. Al to je druga tema.

----------


## Dia

ja se uopce ne sjecam dal sam imala carapice ili ne
kao sto su vec cure rekle...u tim trenucima me nije bilo briga ni kak izgledam ni tko me kako vidi
kad te bole trudovi na sve drugo zaboravis   :Laughing:

----------


## Astralis

A kako je u St sto se tiče posjeta? Je li ima ona šema da se djete dođe viditi kroz staklo ili su posjete zabranjene?

----------


## zrinka

> A kako je u St sto se tiče posjeta? Je li ima ona šema da se djete dođe viditi kroz staklo ili su posjete zabranjene?


nema kroz staklo, tata ni nitko ne vide bebu dok mama ne izadje  :Sad: 

klistir nisam imala u St rodilistu  :D 

carape mozes, cini mi se...

ako si u novom boxu, mozes puno vise nego ako nisi...jel imas pratnju za porod?

----------


## Astralis

E da sjetih se, na tečaju u  St bolnici za trudnice i partnere Dr. Roje spomenu da se porod zapravo sastoji od oko 150 trudova. Nekom nešto manje ili nešto više,ali uglavnom većina do 150. Je li itko čuo nešto o tome, jer sam na to naišla prvi put na tom tečaju?

----------


## lara26

> A kako je u St sto se tiče posjeta? Je li ima ona šema da se djete dođe viditi kroz staklo ili su posjete zabranjene?


mislis valjda na tatu?! vidit ce ga tek kad izadjete, na zalost   :Crying or Very sad:  . nema sanse da udje na odjel gdje se mame izdajaju i polugole setaju okolo.
tako je ako ne bude na neonatologiji, ako ti bebaca odnesu gore, mislim da ga onda tata cak i moze vidit, al to nek kaze netko kome je beba bila gore, ja nisam sigurna.

----------


## Astralis

Kako mi je zastekalo jer smo u isto vrijeme postali izgleda   :Grin:  

A da idem s pratnjom tj tatom ako ne padne u afan prije   :Laughing:   Cula sam i vidila na slikama te boksove i mogu ti reći da u odnosu na one stare stvarno izgledaju kao avion   :Wink:

----------


## lara26

> E da sjetih se, na tečaju u  St bolnici za trudnice i partnere Dr. Roje spomenu da se porod zapravo sastoji od oko 150 trudova. Nekom nešto manje ili nešto više,ali uglavnom većina do 150. Je li itko čuo nešto o tome, jer sam na to naišla prvi put na tom tečaju?


pa mislis odbrojavat   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:  
imaš kupit onaj klik iz AXE-ove reklame s Ben Afleckom

pa klikaj   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

:Laughing:  

Slažem se sa svima da te nije briga za niš osim za bebu. Ja se ne mogu sjetiti dal sam imala na sebi spavačicu ili sam bila gola. Ako imaš spavačicu kako ti stave bebu na trbuh i na prsa?

Briju te samo oko "izlaza" ostalo ostaje.

Što se tiće hodanja 15 minuta nakon klistira, ja sam jedva izdržala minutu.

----------


## irenas

Ja sam nakon 15 sati trudova,već pred kraj kad su mi vezivali noge za stol i onako mi ih jako zgvrčili prema gore pomislila "pa baš sam se mogla izdepilirati"  :Laughing:

----------


## skviki

> Ako imaš spavačicu kako ti stave bebu na trbuh i na prsa?


Ja sam imala bolničku spavaćicu ali je imala razrez na dekolteu jako duboki pa je beba bila na mojoj koži. A ovo za šetanje nakon klistira  :? to čujem prvi put. Mene su nakon klistira poslali odmah u WC i pod tuš - sve je u istoj prostoriji. A niti nakon klistira prije laparoskopije me nisu slali u šetnju.

----------


## Lovorka

Ma kakva šetnja nakon klistira!!!!  :Laughing:  Pa, jedva sam stigla do 2 metra udaljenog WC-a!!! Probala sam klistir prije laparoskopije, i to 2 puta, jedan večer prije operacije, a drugi ujutro i stvarno nije ništa strašno....
Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto se oko toga diže takva buka...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Foška

> stvarno nije ništa strašno.... Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto se oko toga diže takva buka...


meni je jasno jer kombinacija truuuuuuda i sjedenja na WCu, dok iz tijela izlazi ta topla voda pomijesana sa zna se cime u rijetku smjesicu koja je pod visokim tlakom, eee to je vec za pamcenje bilo   :Sad:

----------


## Dia

i ja sam isto jedva izdrzala nakon klistira...wc je bio zauzet
a najgore mi je bilo sto su mi dali onu minijaturnu posudicu na kojoj je promjer otvora 2cm i rekli donesite uzorak stolice   :Laughing:

----------


## Astralis

> Astralis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E da sjetih se, na tečaju u  St bolnici za trudnice i partnere Dr. Roje spomenu da se porod zapravo sastoji od oko 150 trudova. Nekom nešto manje ili nešto više,ali uglavnom većina do 150. Je li itko čuo nešto o tome, jer sam na to naišla prvi put na tom tečaju?
> 
> 
> pa mislis odbrojavat


  :Grin:   aha, kontala sam si nanizat na tankom konopčiću 150 kuglica, pa kako koji trud prođe a ja spustim kuglicu, nešto kao mantranje   :Aparatic:   Ali bez sprda ozbiljno to mislim + imam spremnu prostirku, loptu i TENS uređaj (ona šema s elektrodama pa te masira u području križa)  Sve dam samo da prodam(=samo da manje boli   :Wink:  
 :Teletubbies:

----------


## Irchi

> aha, kontala sam si nanizat na tankom konopčiću 150 kuglica, pa kako koji trud prođe a ja spustim kuglicu, nešto kao mantranje  Ali bez sprda ozbiljno to mislim


  :Laughing: joj, baš si mi super, ali ziher sam da nećeš nanizati niti blizu 150.

----------


## Dalm@

Raznorazne kvantitativne procjene (pogotovo uopćene) najčešće nemaju nikakve veze sa osobnim primjerom. 
Trajanje poroda, brzina otvaranja, broj potrebnih trudova za izgon...
Meni su se i na samom porodu procjene doktora uglavnom pokazale kao širenje dezinformacija.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pepi

Slažem se sa svima da te nije niš briga osim da sve prođe u redu.

Sjećam se kak je nas bilo puno u sobi  nakon poroda.Svatko sa svojim problemima, ali nam je bilo tako dobro da smo se vječito smijale i zafrkavale.
Jedna je stalno hodala po sobi i stavljala obloge na cice, jer joj je mlijeko  samo curilo, drugoj se upalila cica pa su joj sestre u sred noći masirale.
Ja sam nakon što sam popila Dulcolax mislila da ću se ukakati u gaće  :Embarassed:  jer sam mislila da neću stići na WC... 
Sve u svemu bilo je i dobrih i loši trenutaka, ali kad je bebica blizu sve se zaboravi!  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Evo ja mogu reći za Vinogradsku;
*spavaćica*-obavezno njihova-s tim da se spavaćica za rađanje razlikuje od onih odurnih razdrljenih haljenetina koje su obavezne poslije

*čarape*-smiješ ostaviti

*klistir*-obavezan,daje se u posebnoj prostoriji u kojoj je i WC-ljudi kakvo šetanje ja jedva dotrčala,dobro da nisam prosula po podu  :Laughing:  

*brijanje*-obavezno,preporučam da to obavite kod kuće jer to obavljaju britvom upitnog izgleda(s takvom se moj deda brije) a provjereno je da dosta žena poslije poroda dobije neke čudne bradavice dolje(to mi se desilo prvi put,drugi sam put to pametno  obavila doma)

*mobitel-*ne u boksu(rekli da ometa rad famoznog CTG-a),poslije vam donesu 

E sad-ono kaj mene zanima(ako ću treći puta ponovno)može li se u box uzeti CD player(mene npr.Vangelis stvarno opušta)
Cure?Jel uspjelo to kojoj u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Dia

ja sam imala mobitel u boxu na SD
cak sam zvala md dok sam radala, a i poslje dok me sivala

----------


## Eci

U Merkuru smo MM i ja u boksu imali mobitele i stalno smo nekoga zivkali (i oni nas), čak i dok sam bila prikopčana na CTG. Niko nam nije prigoorio.
Spavačice imaš u Merkuru njihove i iako su odvratne i poderane mislim da je to bolje nego imati svoje. Prvo trebala bi ih imati desetak jer prvih dana ih često treba mijenjati, a drugo bilo bi mi žao  sve zakrvariti.

----------


## retha

> nema kroz staklo, tata ni nitko ne vide bebu dok mama ne izadje


Ajme,fakat?! Pojma nisam imala da su tako neljudski...  :Sad:

----------


## ronin

OK-za mobitel me nemojte uzeti zdravo za gotovo-u 11.mj 2004.nije se smio koristiti za vrijeme rađanja-prošle su ipak dvije godine-možda se sad smije. :?

----------


## dorotea24

> Ja sam odlučila otići kod pedikera, ne želim da im zadebljana koža na mojim palčevima odvlači pažnju...


Ja sam se isto s tim stvarima opterećivala pred porod  :Laughing:  Išla sam kod pedikera, frizera, počupala obrve, obrijala sva moguća mjesta, ali na kraju mi ništa od toga nije bilo bitno  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> Briju te samo oko "izlaza" ostalo ostaje.


e pa mene su cijelu. sve. i to sa tupom odvratnom britvom tako da kad je dosao termin (ono prvo brijanje je bilo u 25 tj. kad sam zavrsila u hitnoj) sam uposlila MMa i jos su popravljali. cjepidlake. a klistir...imala sam prje njega prirodno praznjenje tako da mi nije bio bed drzati, izdrzati niti izbaciti  :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

kod frizera i pedikera je dobro ici prije poroda cisto zato se jer poslije poroda neko vrijeme ne mrda iz kuce (bar ja nisam bila u voznom, tj. sjednom   :Laughing:   stanju)

A i ja sam imala carapice na nogama. Ja ih i po ljeti, po najvecim vrucinama nosim, hm, i bila bih nekoga ugrizla da mi ih je pokusao u tim trenucima skinuti   :Grin:

----------


## lunas

Zar sam jedina koja razmislja o tome da odbije i klistir i brijanje?

----------


## blis

Od kada je tema pokrenuta razmišljam jesam li imala čarape na prvom porodu i bi li ih bilo dobro imati na iducem? I ne ide. Nemam pojma što je bilo s mojim čarapama i torbom sa stvarima. Zakljucujem da su mi takve stvari vjerojatno bile najmanje bitne na porodu, pa će valjda tako biti i ovaj put.  :Wink: 
Inače, i klistir i brijanje mi nisu bili niti malo neugodni prvi put i nemam razloga odbijati ih. Klistir svakako ne. I sada ponekad poželim napraviti klizmu da se osjećam malo lakše s obzirom na brobleme koje imam sa stolicom.  :Sad:  Doma ću se pokušat obrijati, pa neka oni procjene hoće li me još ili ne. Posve mi je svejedno. Jedini plan mi je doći čim kasnije u bolnicu, pa za sve to možda i ne bude vremena.

----------


## Eci

blis slažem se sa tobom. I ja planiram što kasnije doći u bolnicu, ali klistir bi svakako htjela, jer ne želim da uz bebu izađe još nešto. Na prvom porodu mi se to desilo unatoč klistiru.   :Embarassed:   Baš mi je bilo neugodno i ne želim još i o tome razmišljati.

----------


## retha

> Zar sam jedina koja razmislja o tome da odbije i klistir i brijanje?


Nisam imala niti jedno ni drugo. Jos mozda mogu skuzit zasto forsiraju klistir ali zasto brijati..to mi nije jasno..
A tek poslje poroda kad to pocne rasti i pikati..a sve je osjetljivo..jao nebi si to htjela ni u snu.

----------


## lilipu

Zanimljiva su ta vasa iskustva. Svoju drugu kcer sam rodila prije 43 dana, 22 mjeseca nakon prve. Prije prvog poroda i mene je mucilo pitanje brijanja i klizme, ali sam zahvaljujuci iskustvu prijateljica najveci dio trudnoce "odrzavala" kratkocu dlacica starim aparaticem za sisanje, i bila uvjerena da brijanje necu trebati. Koja greska - naravno da su me obrijali, temeljito. Kad ono drugi put, mlada sestra, jedva je bacila pogled, pola je obrijala pola ne. Kod nas upotrebljavaju zilet, ne britvu.
A sto se klizme tice. ona je obvezna, ali ja sam ginekologu spomenula da zadrzavam vodu nakon klizme ( nekoliko puta neuspjela kolonoskopija zbog klizme ! ), i sestrama prenijela da mi je on odobrio preskakanje klizme, i nije bilo problema.
Medjutim, u nasoj bolnici nema ni rijeci o zadrzavanju bilo cega osobnog na ili pri sebi za vrijeme poroda - dobijes ono zeleno, cak ti ga i ne vezu na ledjima, i to je to. I nema razlike radjas li vaginalno ili na carski.
Na carski je zapravo i gore, jer ono zeleno zadrzis na sebi samo dok ti stave kateter i daju infuziju prije spinala, a nakon toga si gol u sali s njih deset, svih spolova, od ginekologa, anesteziologa, tehnicara, i pokoje sestre i babice. 
Istina da ti je primarno samo da sve prodje u redu, i nije te briga za koju dlaku viska, ali meni je ipak ovaj drugi put bilo malo neugodno, jer mi je uz glavu sjedao tehnicar kojeg znam jos iz skole.

----------


## debeljucka

Jedna je  curka već rekla da joj nije jasno u čemu je problem kod brijanja i klistira. To su toliko bezbolne i nevažne stvari u cijeloj priči pa mislim da se njima trudnice uopće nebi trebale opterećivati. Ja sam se svega toga prije prvog poroda bojala baš zato jer se ovdje toliko priča o tome i zapravo me iznenadilo što to uopće nije bilo neugodno.
Što se čarapa tiće, samo naprijed. Uopće si ne mogu zamisliti kako bih bosa preživjela sve one sate u predrađaoni i boxu. Ionako sam se poslije na odjelu prehladila jer nisam navikla na spavačice. Ja bih da Roda pokrene akciju - piđame babinjačama.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> aha, kontala sam si nanizat na tankom konopčiću 150 kuglica, pa kako koji trud prođe a ja spustim kuglicu, nešto kao mantranje  Ali bez sprda ozbiljno to mislim + imam spremnu prostirku, loptu i TENS uređaj (ona šema s elektrodama pa te masira u području križa) Sve dam samo da prodam(=samo da manje boli


  :Laughing:  
astralis, genijalna si! želim ti sve najbolje!

----------


## Astralis

> aha, kontala sam si nanizat na tankom konopčiću 150 kuglica, pa kako koji trud prođe a ja spustim kuglicu, nešto kao mantranje  Ali bez sprda ozbiljno to mislim + imam spremnu prostirku, loptu i TENS uređaj (ona šema s elektrodama pa te masira u području križa) Sve dam samo da prodam(=samo da manje boli
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> astralis, genijalna si! želim ti sve najbolje!


Hvala ti   :Love:   Sve je spremno ali cura nikako da krene   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## retha

Ajme mene corave,sad sam potpis skuzila..hm,hm 30ti je danas! Ma Astralis ne brini,mala se sigurno licka da bude zgodna kad izade. Drz se i javi kako bijase!   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Jedna je  curka već rekla da joj nije jasno u čemu je problem kod brijanja i klistira. To su toliko bezbolne i nevažne stvari u cijeloj priči pa mislim da se njima trudnice uopće nebi trebale opterećivati. Ja sam se svega toga prije prvog poroda bojala baš zato jer se ovdje toliko priča o tome i zapravo me iznenadilo što to uopće nije bilo neugodno.


a mene fascinira kako su ljudi u stanju prosuđivati druge ljude samo na osnovu svog iskustva.
problem s tim postupcima je da su u našim rodilištima *rutinski i maltene obavezni*, a da je dokazano da su ili niškoristi, ili čak štetni.
tko voli nek izvoli, ali NE da se nameće pod muss svima.
da ne prčam o tome da mogu biti i vrlo neugodni, a bome i ponižavajući(brijanje je uvedeno daaavno, zbog stidnih ušiju!).

----------


## ronin

Slažem se s tim u potpunosti i sama bih puno radije bez toga;klistir mi je neugodan a brijanje...nekako ponižavajuće.
Ali.....nemojte me sada svi napasti...činjenica je da u bolnicu dolaze svakakve žene(bar sam se ja svega nagledala)-neprimjerene higijene,sa raznim boleštinama-gotovo da ginekologa prije poroda ne vide a u bolnicu dođu samo roditi(osobno znam za takav jedan primjer).Ili,u pet dana koliko sam bila bolnici jedna se žena iz moje sobe uopće nije tuširala!(rodila je 11.dijete)

I ako nam daju na izbor a takva odbije kaj oni mogu?
Kako se borite sa takvim njihovim argumentima?
Nemojte misliti drage Rode da vam kontriram nego me samo zanima vaše mišljenje u ovom slučaju.Znate,ovo je forum obrazovanih i educiranih žena koje itekako misle na dobrobit svoga tijela i zdravlje svog djeteta,no nisu sve takve.

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa radije da uvedu obavezno tuširanje nego obavezno brijanje.

----------


## ronin

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

Slažem se. I kad sam ja rodila je bila jedna takva - stvarno je smrdila. Došla je u moju sobu, ali su onda mene preselili. A tamo je rooming-in i bilo me strah da ne dobije moja beba neku bolest.
Ne osuđujem nikoga i bilo mi je žao te žene. Ali na kraju je ona izašla odmah drugi dan sa maleckim.

----------


## k2007

evo imam i ja sad par 'glupih' pitanjca, pošto me porod čeka za mjesec i pol, a ovo nemam baš koga pitati...
1. *klistir*-koja je točno procedura?kako, kada...? i kako kreće probava slijedećih dana?
2. *umjetni nokti* (nagelirani)- trebam li skidati gel prije poroda (neki kažu i lak???)...ili to ima veze s noktima na nogama (promjene koje oni mogu uočiti, pogotovo prilikom CR, i sl.), kao što sam i pročitala na nekom od topica
3. ako *mužić* čeka ispred, znači ne prisustvuje porodu, može li odmah po završetku poroda ući i doći do mene i bebice?
4. kako je s *tuširanjem poslije carskog*, mislim za vrijeme boravka u bolnici?

HVALA ! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

1. *klistir*-koja je točno procedura?kako, kada...? i kako kreće probava slijedećih dana?

Kad sam pokucala na vrata radjaone i kad su ih otvorili pitali su me kaj trebam   :Laughing:   a velim ja - pa rodit hihihi (ovo je za opustanje)
Dakle, prikopcalo me na ctg da vide imam li trudove, malo pregledali jesam li i koliko otvorena i kad su rekli da je sve fino krenulo - onda ide brijanje (bez nekih velikih bedova) -  tebi ce ionako samo gornji dio tamo gdje ide rezic, a klistir nakon toga (kratko traje, ne boli, niti je nesto specijalno neugodno, osim ako tako bas zabrijes). Ja sam se tako jako veselila bebi da mi je klistir bio totalno zanemariva sitnica. 

Nakon operacije (ja sam imala spinalnu) dobijas infuziju jos cca 24 sata, nakon toga ti vade kateter i igle iz ruke (od infuzije) i dobijes uz sve one pikice protiv tromboze isl, dobijes i sirup (portalak) koji ti pomogne da se pokrene probava. Meni je sve islo kako treba.


2. *umjetni nokti* (nagelirani)- trebam li skidati gel prije poroda (neki kažu i lak???)...ili to ima veze s noktima na nogama (promjene koje oni mogu uočiti, pogotovo prilikom CR, i sl.), kao što sam i pročitala na nekom od topica

Ja nisam imala lak ni nakit upravo zato jer sam znala od prije da je to nezgodno ako nesto krene po zlu.  A i bila sam ko buhtla pa mi nije bilo do prstenja i dzidza midza   :Wink:  
No, frendica je iduci dan bila na dogovorenom carskom, imala je svu silu istih tih dzidza ali i deeebelu vezu, pa joj niko nije nist rekao. 

3. ako *mužić* čeka ispred, znači ne prisustvuje porodu, može li odmah po završetku poroda ući i doći do mene i bebice?

Nadam se da moze. Mene nisu mogli vidjeti jer jke bilo kasno i malo je bilo sve zakomplicirano zbog hitnog SC pa su rekli MMu da ide doma ali su mu bebaca pokazali 5 minuta nakon sto se rodio  :D  pa ga je sliknuo mobacem i poslao mi mms i mogla sam ga gledati cijelo vrijeme... 


4. kako je s *tuširanjem poslije carskog*, mislim za vrijeme boravka u bolnici?

Mi se nismo kao smjele tusirati, ali ja sam redovito kad sam ustala isla dva do tri puta i "parcijalno" se tusirala (jer ni ne mozes cijela zbog rane) ili sam si nekad samo isla tusirat noge jer su mi jos jako oticale.. Ako se hoces oprati nitko ti nece moci zabraniti, a ako ti bude tesko onda mozes traziti sestru (ionak me prala prvih 2 dana dok mi je bilo tesko se ustat).


Drzim ti fige da sve prodje 100 puta bolje i ljepse nego si uopce zamisljas   :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

Samo da napomenem (da me se krivo ne shvati) puno bih bila sretnija da sam uzela 24 h rooming in ali tada mi je slikica u mobitelu bila spas..  :Sad:

----------


## k2007

hvala *Tiwi*, baš si   :Heart:  !
...samo me još za klistir zanima, onak zdravo seljački, kak se točno izvodi? znam samo da je riječ o toploj vodi....  :Sick:

----------


## marta

zdravo seljacki, dok lezis na stolu za pregled gurnu ti gumenu cijev u guzu i naliju litru tople vode. i onda ti lazu da zadrzavas sto duze mozes i onda te na kraju posalju u wc u kojem nema wc papira.

----------


## marta

:Laughing:  

nije lazu nego kazu, al nije ni puno drugacije. 

uglavnom naoruzaj se wc papirom, nikad ne znas...

----------


## k2007

:No:  
katastrofa.....a inače mi nema goreg od obavljanja nužde na nekom 'nepoznatom' mjestu.......

----------


## Eci

I nemoj misliti da imaš puno vremena, ja nisam uspjela zadržavati ni minutu. I ponesi puuuuno wc papira.

----------


## vertex

Slažem se da se klistir i brijanje mogu željeti ili ne željeti i da nisu nužni, ali ove priče o ponižavanju stvarno ne kužim - na kraju krajeva, ako razmišljam na taj način, ugodnije mi je praznit crijeva u samoći nego na stolu za rađanje kao sto mi se dogodilo na drugom porodu (iako ja ne smatram da me išta od ovog ponižava). Što se tiče prirodnog pražnjenja, prije prvog poroda sam bila barem pet puta na zahod, a nakon klistira se očistilo još puno toga. Da nije izašlo tad, izašlo bi pri tiskanju. Naravno da bi klistir trebao bit stvar izbora, ali plašit žene njime kao babarogom ide samo na štetu tih istih žena. Tko te može ponizit ako se ti sam ne pristaješ osijećat poniženo?
Što se brijanja britvom tiče, ovo će sad zvučat ludo, ali ono mi je nevjerojatno pasalo u splitskom rodilištu -  topla voda, sestrin nježan dodir - bilo je upravo blagotvorno. Ali to naravno nije razlog da se to radi rutinski i bez dogovora. U Sinju su me (drugi porod) brijali jednokratnim žiletom i nije bilo ni ugodno ni neugodno.

----------


## mikka

vertex, meni je klizma jedan od *najodvratnijih* osjecaja *ikad* u zivotu. i bas sam se osjecala ponizeno kad mi je sestra gurala ono odvratno crijevo u cmar. i punila vodom. fuj. mogu ti reci da je to jedan od top 2 (   :Laughing:  ) razloga zbog kojih ozbiljno razmisljam da drugi put rodim doma, ili odem u neku stranu, humaniju, zemlju..
drugi je, naravno, "rutinski paketic"-drip, epiziotomija, a bogami i odvajanje od bebe, hranjenje bebe na bocicu.. da ne nabrajam  :Smile: 
a za brijanje-ja sam bila obrijana (jer su me 2 tjedna prije u petrovoj obrijali "zabunom"), ali to im nije smetalo da me opet oljuste  :Mad: 
najgore je kad nakon brijanja ides pisati, a nema dlaka da usmjere mlaz, pa se sva zapisas po nogama i okolo.. uzas.

----------


## šnapi

> katastrofa.....a inače mi nema goreg od obavljanja nužde na nekom 'nepoznatom' mjestu.......


i ja imam istih problema, ali ne brini tamo ih neces imati  :Laughing:  
kod mene nije vrijedilo ono "jedva stignes do wc-a"- ja sam setala i setala i nikako da mi dodje sila, pa rekoh M-u idem ja sjest pa sta bude. i kad sam sjela nista dok nisam stisla malo. usput sam napisala par sms-ova s wc-a, obavjestila frendice kaj se desava. korisno sam utukla to vrijeme na wc-u  :Laughing:

----------


## Hobita

U Petrovoj toliko rutinirano briju da su mene skroz skinuli, a došla sam u 25. tjednu radi krvarenja iz polipa. Uopće se nisam snašla, ležim još na stolu, slušam što mi doc govori, kad odjednom skužim da me sestra počela brijat.  :shock:   :?

----------


## Tiwi

*mikka*, da sam ja tvoj post procitala prije poroda totalno bih se nepotrebno usmjerila na glupe detalje tako vaznog cina. Zbilja zvuci nevjerojatno i strasno kad kazes:



> kad mi je sestra gurala ono odvratno crijevo u cmar. i punila vodom. fuj


  (zvuci kao ono za zalijevanje vrta  :shock: )

ali to je zapravo *cjevcica* koju ti prilicno pazljivo stavi sestra (nakon sto ti jos i namaze guzu s kremom da te ne zulja isl) koji centimetar i onda ta topla voda koja zapravo nije nista tako zastrasujuce. Nemojmo trudnicama raditi paniku kad joj stvarno nema mjesta ovdje   :Smile:  

I da, ja se nisam popiskila po nogama bez obzira kaj nisam imala ni jedne jedine dlake ali to je valjda stvar svake osobe posebno. A i carice ne briju tako da ne bi imale nijedne dlake, vec samo tamo gdje ide rez. 

*K2007*  pliz, nemoj se sad ustrtarit, ja sam toliko bila citala o toj klizmi i isto me bilo frka, ali na kraju mogu samo reci da mi je sad to smijesno. 
Papira je bilo u wc-u. I vode (cak i tople). Tako da sam se ja jos i oprala nakon ciscenja. A toaletni papir sam isto ponijela u torbi za svaki slucaj.

----------


## Irchi

> katastrofa.....a inače mi nema goreg od obavljanja nužde na nekom 'nepoznatom' mjestu.......


Mogu ja, možda i malo OT? Inače sam užasno, najviše što možete zamisliti, pa još duplo od toga, sramežljiva. Čak niti kod muškog ginekologa ne idem *nikad*.
ALI... kad si trudna i kad ti je bebica na prvom mjestu, nema te stvari koju ne bi za nju napravila. 
Dakle, preživjela sam klizmu, za koju sam i ja ovdje prije poroda, čitala da je najgora moguća stvar, koju su neke žene doživjele tako, a neke  i ne. Meni osobno to nije bilo ništa strašno. Isto kao i ti k2007, nisam u mogućnosti obaviti nuždu nigdje osim kod sebe doma. Tamo, to nije bio nikakav problem. Svi znaju kako ide procedura, što se događa s trudnicama prije poroda i nitko zapavo o tome, kad jednom sve krene ne razmišlja. Uostalom i da ne primiš klizmu, tijelo se prije poroda samo čisti, isto tako bi morala ići na WC.
Brijanje - pokušala sam doma to napraviti, ali nije išlo i potpuno sam opušteno odlučila da će to napraviti oni tamo. Isto nije bilo ništa strašno, možda samo taj osjećaj da ti dolje rade ne znam što, a to je toliko mala površina i vrlo je brzo gotovo.
Onda pregledi svih mogućih i nemogućih prisutnih doktora i to muških većinom, još uz to u prisutnosti MM-a  :shock: . Pa sad da mi to netko kaže da napravim, ne bih ni ludilu. Tek kad slijedeći put budem trudna.
*Zaključak*: Postoje intervencije koje je moguće izbjeći. Međutim ako se one i dogode, nije to smak svijeta, na njih treba biti spreman i znati kako se one obavljaju, odosno odlučiti da li ih želiš ili ne? Na kraju, kad vidiš svoje maleno djetešce nakon što rodiš, sve zaboravljaš i više ništa ne postoji, samo mama i njena beba. I ništa više nije važno.

----------


## lunas

> A i carice ne briju tako da ne bi imale nijedne dlake, vec samo tamo gdje ide rez.


Mozda u nekoj drugoj drzavi! Ja sam morala potpisati da zelim samo djelomicno brijanje. I poslije su se neki cudili sto su me uopce operirali bez da me obriju cijelu.

----------


## k2007

> Postoje intervencije koje je moguće izbjeći. Međutim ako se one i dogode, nije to smak svijeta, na njih treba biti spreman i znati kako se one obavljaju, odosno odlučiti da li ih želiš ili ne? Na kraju, kad vidiš svoje maleno djetešce nakon što rodiš, sve zaboravljaš i više ništa ne postoji, samo mama i njena beba. I ništa više nije važno.


slažem se, tj. znam da će i meni biti tako, kao i svima do sad. zanimale su me pojedinosti, pogotovo za klistir, jer nemam baš kog pitat *u detalje*, a svekrva me poprilično zaplašila 'grozotama koje se rade trudnicama' (nije ona loša, samo voli ponekad dramatizirati, pa ju nit nisam shvatila PREozbiljno  :Smile:  ) ...ovo o nuždi negdje drugdje osim doma, to mi je zbilja ponekad problem, čak me mm zafrkava, jer kad smo počeli skupa živjeti nisam mogla neko vrijeme dok se nisam navikla!!  :Laughing:   ozbiljno... uvijek me strah da će se 'čuti' i tome slično... pogotovo ovo nakon klistira...to je u obliku proljeva, jel'tak? (sorry ak vam gadim...hahah)
što se brijanja tiče, nije mi to neki bed, jer ovako i onako sam neko vrijeme bila pobornik tzv. brazilske depilacije (znači: ćelavo, hehe). samo što bih radije to obavila doma, ako ću moći i stići...

----------


## sweety

> U Petrovoj toliko rutinirano briju da su mene skroz skinuli, a došla sam u 25. tjednu radi krvarenja iz polipa. Uopće se nisam snašla, ležim još na stolu, slušam što mi doc govori, kad odjednom skužim da me sestra počela brijat.  :shock:   :?


  :Laughing:   :
Da dodjem i ja? Nešto baš trebam na "frizuru", a nisam se naručila u salonu... Jednostavno da oni tamo to odrade...
 :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

[quote="k2007"]ovo o nuždi negdje drugdje osim doma, to mi je zbilja ponekad problem/quote]

Bez brige, sa tim ne može biti problema, to ti sve samo ide  van, nemreš zadržati i da hočeš.   :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

> ovo o nuždi negdje drugdje osim doma, to mi je zbilja ponekad problem, čak me mm zafrkava, jer kad smo počeli skupa živjeti nisam mogla neko vrijeme dok se nisam navikla!!  ozbiljno... uvijek me strah da će se 'čuti' i tome slično... pogotovo ovo nakon klistira...to je u obliku proljeva, jel'tak? (sorry ak vam gadim...hahah)


Gle, skroz te kužim, i ja sam takva. Istina je da ne možeš zadržati i da sigurno ide van   :Grin:  . Ja sam to sve fino polako i tiho odradila  8) . Znači, moguće je, barem kod nas koje imamo iskustva s nečujnim iskipavanjem   :Laughing:  . I daj si nemoj razbijati glavu s tim, to je tako sporedna stvar da je se kasnije nećeš niti sjećati. Evo ja sam bila spremna na tu "odvratnu" intevenciju i nisam znala kako ću to preživjeti, a kad ono... Sad se toga niti ne sjećam, bilo mi je gore to što sam imala trudove, a još se trudila biti tiha.

----------


## k2007

> Znači, moguće je, barem kod nas koje imamo iskustva s nečujnim iskipavanjem


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

j...ga, ne bi htjela nikog uzrujat niti uplasiti, meni je fakat ta klizma ostala u glavi. htjela sam sestru svasnut nogom u glavu iako je bila stvarno njezna. i ljubazna. pogotovo nakon sto sam na rodi i drugdje citala da je to potpuno nepotrebno..  :Smile:  
zaboravis za vrijeme poroda, naravno. ni ne znas sta ti se dogadja, kad odjednom hopa-imas bebu, i to je predivno. ali kad se sve smirilo, traume od poroda su ostale.. kod mene. i to mi je grozno.   :Sad: 
stvarno mi nije namjera nekog uzrujati, ali iskustvo je takvo kakvo je. ima dobrih i losih. moje je ovo drugo.

----------


## Tiwi

*mikka* bas mi je zal kaj te to tak znediralo   :Love:  
ali glavno da smo mi to sve vec odradile a i k2007 ce uskoro   :Wink:  
i poslije nam mora doc na ovaj topic ovdje i sve lijepo ispricat jer smo se sve zajedno do sad nazivcirale, nadiskutirale a bome  prisjetile nekih nemilih intervencija ali i zanimljivosti tipa "ooo pa nisam jedina majstor tisine u wc-u"   :Grin:  

*lunas* meni nisu za nista dali nikakav papir na potpis. I za prvo brijanje (vaginalni porod) su me pitali jel smiju a za drugi )hitni carski, jer pa je vaginalac propao) su mi pristojno rekli da bi morali jer ipak je to operacija i samo ce tu gdjece rezati a ja sam rekla nek onda sve obriju. 
(eh da su me bar pitali jel mi smiju dati drip i ostale gluposti...)
Inace, mislila sam se sama doma obrijati, ali malac se pozurio 8 dana, ja nisam puna dva mjeseca vidjela "taj" dio tijela jer sam bila ko slonica a MM se tak uplasil kad sam mu rekla da su trudovi na cca 4 do 5 minuta da sam odustala ..

----------


## k2007

> [ i k2007 ce uskoro
> i poslije nam mora doc na ovaj topic ovdje i sve lijepo ispricat


bez brige, već vidim kak ću vas ugnjaviti...   :Love:

----------


## Hobita

Tijekom ležanja u bolnici imala sam prilike vidjeti i kako to izgleda kad nekog ćope trudovi (od cure koja je već popodne došla s laganim trudovima, što ju nije spriječilo da popije kavicu u kafiću ispred bolnice, da šetka hodnicima, gleda s nama navečer Kviskoteku i što ja znam kaj; do cure koja je praktički isforsirala svoj odlazak u rađaonu - znam da vam ovo čudno zvuči, ali tako je bilo - jer je alarmirala čitavo bolničko osoblje čim ju je uhvatio prvi trud) i kak to zvuči kad se netko prazni na WC-u nakon klizme - kao da je netko naglo izlio kantu vode.
Nitko nikog nije komentirao ili nedaj bože ismijavao, atmosfera je više bila navijački raspoložena za buduću mamu i bebu i bile smo svaki put uzbuđene kao da se to nama dešava.
Zato obzire tipa 'nečujno pišanje i kakanje' slobodno možete ostaviti doma.   :Wink:   Nitko vas neće po tome pamtiti ili isticati.

----------


## k2007

> Zato obzire tipa 'nečujno pišanje i kakanje' slobodno možete ostaviti doma.  Nitko vas neće po tome pamtiti ili isticati.


ajde bar to...  :D   :Laughing:

----------


## miha

izgleda da sam ja jedina na koju klizma nije djelovala   :Grin:   ...

primila, šetala cca 5min i onda obavila najnormalniju, neproljevastu, nečujnu nuždu... k'o svaki dan  :Raspa:  ...

----------


## Hobita

OK, a sad jedno fakat glupo pitanje...   :Embarassed:   Skužajte, prvorotka sam.
Iz jednog od postova se dalo iščitati da su ženi pri porodu vezane noge u onim stremenima. Jel' to fakat tako?  :shock:

----------


## Eci

Meni nisu bile i prvi put čujem  :shock: !

----------


## MGrubi

tako su radili u počecima bolničkih poroda   :Evil or Very Mad:  
iskreno se nadam  da ni u jednom rodilištu nema te gluposti   :Sad:  

stol za rađanje je sličan ginekološkom samo duplo širi (ja sam rodila na stolčiću, fala bogu)

----------


## Andora

> izgleda da sam ja jedina na koju klizma nije djelovala    ...
> 
> primila, šetala cca 5min i onda obavila najnormalniju, neproljevastu, nečujnu nuždu... k'o svaki dan  ...


ima još jedna   :Wink:  

kliiiistir - koliko puta sam samo rekla da mi je otić tamo samo da me klistiraju. meni je to genijalna i pročišćavajuća stvar. 
u tim trenucima sam sva bila u čudu  :?  tipa: čovječe, vidi ti to, kad sam to jela??? 

 :D

----------


## petarpan

> Jedna je  curka već rekla da joj nije jasno u čemu je problem kod brijanja i klistira. To su toliko bezbolne i nevažne stvari u cijeloj priči pa mislim da se njima trudnice uopće nebi trebale opterećivati.


stoji -to ti je zadnja stvar na pameti, no nakon nekoliko mjeseci ili godina, desi ti se kao jednoj mojoj koju su na suho potegli , valjda od koljena do pupka, pa joj sad dlake rastu tam di ih nikad nije bilo, a kamoli im je mjesto...njena bikini zona se proteže kroz cijelu unutarnju stranu bedara...

a da me neka tamo guli na suho, hvala lijepo, ne bih, ja sam došla full ćelava i za vrijeme dok su druge u predrađaoni gulili, ja sam zapovijedala šta hoću, a šta neću...  :Razz:

----------


## mamma Juanita

zanimljkivo je znati da je brijanje u rodilište uvedeno iz higijenskih razloga, jer su harale stidne uši.
davno je davno bilo to, ali praksa je još ponegdje ostala.
tako nešto (rutinsko brijanje i klistiranje) je u većini zapadnih zemalja danas  :shock: 
klistiranje je nepotrebno.
jer se većina žena sama prirodno očisti; jer tekuća zaostala stolica nakon klist. lakše zaprlja nego kruta; jer je poželjno da dijete prvo koloniziraju majčini mikroorganizmi jer će se kroz njeno mlijeko lako nositi s njima, jer ionako anus stoji ispod vagine, itd, itd.

također može biti i vrlo neugodno.
*u fizičkom smislu* (npr. klistir za vrijeme trudova nije neko veselje, a bome ni osjećaj da nemaš ili jedva imaš kontrolu nad stolicom) - *i u emocionalnom smislu* (kao i brijanje)-osjećaj nelagode, osjećaj kao da si bolesnik, suptilna poruka da tvoje prirodne tjelesne odlike i funkcije predstavljaju nešto prljavo (i opasno za bebu).

----------


## k2007

imam jedno 'glupo' pitanje za ovaj mali set (nema veze s gore navedenima)
...... 

smijem li ako ću dulje boraviti u bolnici 'isfurati' laptop? ili su takve 'igračke' u bolnicama zabranjene? (mislim na bolničke sobe, ne intenzivnu i tome sl.)

----------


## vertex

> pa radije da uvedu obavezno tuširanje nego obavezno brijanje.


Zašto onda radije ovo? Ako smo tako suptilni, onda je suptilna poruka potpuno ista kao i ona iz tvog zadnjeg posta.
(Usput, u Splitu svih pošalju na tuširanje kad stignu u rodilište, bar jesu kad sma tamo rađala)

----------


## Andora

> (Usput, u Splitu svih pošalju na tuširanje kad stignu u rodilište, bar jesu kad sma tamo rađala)


i sad je tako (rodila sam u prosincu '05)   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa radije da uvedu obavezno tuširanje nego obavezno brijanje.
> 
> 
> Zašto onda radije ovo? Ako smo tako suptilni, onda je suptilna poruka potpuno ista kao i ona iz tvog zadnjeg posta.
> (Usput, u Splitu svih pošalju na tuširanje kad stignu u rodilište, bar jesu kad sma tamo rađala)


zato što  tuširanje (ili neko drugo pranje) spada pod dio osobne higijene i održavanja zdravlja *za svakoga*.
brijanje genitalija naravno ne.

----------


## MGrubi

> smijem li ako ću dulje boraviti u bolnici 'isfurati' laptop?


šta, ne možeš bez nas   :Laughing:  

mobiteli su uobičajeni, pa valjda im neće biti bed laptop (daj im 100kn za extra struju   :Wink:  )

----------


## vertex

Kao sto rekoh, ako smo tako jako suptilni onda mene dok rađam jako pogađa nečija pretpostavka da nemam dostatnu osobnu higijenu, i baš me briga što pola njih koje rađaju zaista i nemaju higijenske navike.
Osim toga brijanje i depiliranje stidnih dlaka, u najmanju ruku prepona, odavno je opća pojava, za mnoge (nažalost) i primarnija od tuširanja (u smislu da mogu zaudarati na znoj, ali neće na plažu ako prepone nisu depilirane).
A danas je brazilska depilacija poprilično raširena. Pa sad baš inzistirat na ponižavanju...
Ali nije mi cilj beskonačno dokazivanje. Ja razumijem da netko te postupke može doživjet kao poniženje (moja prijateljica odlazak ginekologu shvaća kao poniženje) i ponavljam, potpuno se slažem da su nepotrebni i da bi se o njima trebalo odlučivat u skladu sa željama rodilje.
Ali mi je žao da ima žena koje idu u rodilište istraumatizirane pričama o klistiru, kao što neke i ovdje pišu, a neke znam i osobno. Govorim o onima koje su zaključile da je klistir bezazlen postupak i sad ne vide u čemu je frka?
Isto tako, ajmo bit sasvim inforirani pa treba reći da je sasvim vjerojatno da će bez klistira stolica izaći pri tiskanju i da će to biti ispred drugih osoba - i nemojte mi o prirodnom čišćenju, njega može biti i ne mora (iz vlastitog primjera) i teško da će bit savršeno. 
Pa neka tako informirana žena bira šta joj je od toga ponižavajuće, ili joj ništa nije ponižavajuće ali zna što bi rađe.
Na kraju, ovo je bit onoga što želim reći: mislim da je šteta da educiranje bude takvo da su žene na kraju ljute, bijesne, ogorčene depresivne ako nisu imale sve idealne uvjete. Pazi, ja ne tvrdim da se za idealne uvjete ne treba boriti - apsolutno treba!
Ali ne u trenutku kad sam ideš u rodilište. Mislim da je onda neizmjerno važnije naći u sebi snagu kojom ćeš sve neidalne stvari učiniti beznačajnima i nećeš im dozvolit da stanu na put tebi i bebi. U takvom trenutku trošit vlastitu energiju i neprocjenjive trenutke na horor priče o klistiru za mene je žalosno.

I

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam imala klistir i svejedno je nešto izašlo
i viruj mi u trenutku izgona me živo bolilo jel serem ili ne  8) 
ali proljev s trudovima ,. uf , nikad više
razlog zašto se u EU zemljama to ne radi je jednostavan: nema garancije da neće biti sranja niti sa ili bez klistira

eto ne znam ovi tren kako da to u fino kažem

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ali mi je žao da ima žena koje idu u rodilište istraumatizirane pričama o klistiru, kao što neke i ovdje pišu, a neke znam i osobno. Govorim o onima koje su zaključile da je klistir bezazlen postupak i sad ne vide u čemu je frka


? a što je sa ženama (poput mene recimo) kojima su rekli "ma nije ti to ništa", pa su ond a doživjele klistiranje kao nešto vrlo neugodno i nelagodno, a još ni trudova nisam tad imala, kako bi to bilo u trudovima, mogu samo zamišljati...
nije point u tome da se žene straši, nego da ih se informira-pa i tako da im se kaže da je nekome klistiranmje ništa, da ima čak onih koje ga i žele, ali da nekima bude izrazito neugodno.
ali problem je što je trenutno u hr.rodilištima praktički *obavezan za sve*, a ne po izboru (a nije medicinski opravdan!).
ja nemam niš protiv da ga pojedine žene žele i traže za sebe, imam protiv toga da se nameće i meni koja ga ne želim.
i želim one koje još nisu rodile upozoriti i na to da ako ga ne žele da ga imaju pravo odbiti, kao i sve drugo.
sad smo se uhvatili klistira koji se tebi čini manje bitan u cijeloj priči, ali lako se može povući paralela i s drugim, agresivnijim intervencijama.



> Isto tako, ajmo bit sasvim inforirani pa treba reći da je sasvim vjerojatno da će bez klistira stolica izaći pri tiskanju i da će to biti ispred drugih osoba - i nemojte mi o prirodnom čišćenju, njega može biti i ne mora (iz vlastitog primjera) i teško da će bit savršeno.


a otkud ti ideja da nakon klistiranja stolica neće izaći?
bilo je o tome već nekih topica, ono što je sigurno je da klistir nije nikakva garancija da još stolice neće izaći pri tiskanju.
povrh toga, ta stolica je tekuća(zbog zaostale vode u debelom crijevu), pa ne znam baš koliko je to poželjnije od krutog...

o tome da se danas žene masovno depiliraju po genitalijama, zbilja ne bih.
ako i depiliraju "bikini zonu" kad idu na plažu, to je neka sasvim druga priča.
i to rade same, svojom voljom, nitko ih na to ne prisiljava.
u tome je i ne baš tako suptilna razlika.

----------


## mamma Juanita

još nešto.
svi ti naoko "bezazleni postupci" uznemiruju porod.
da bi porod tekao nesmetano, žena se treba osjećati sigurno, ugodno, smireno, intimno.
jer na taj način funkcionira hormon oksitocin, glavni i odgovorni za dobre kontrakcije i snažan poriv za tiskanjem.
koliko se žena tako može osjećati nakon svih tih "priprema za porod", nije ni čudo što se mnoge sprestanu otvarati, ili im stanu trudovi, pri dolasku u bolnicu.

----------


## Andora

mislim da se tu primarno radi o karakteru žene i njenom, pretpostavljam, sramu ili ne sramu.
ja bih išla svaki put na klistir jer mi je to daleko draže napravit prije lijeganja na stol nego u izgonu - tek tad bi me bilo sram.
ionako ti daju klistir i moraš hodat po hodniku 20-ak minuta... ja sam hodala čak sat i pol i tad zbilja ( za to vrijeme) odeš na wc onoliko puta koliko osjetiš.

ajmo pretpostavit;

dobro se očistiš na klistiranju, ideš rodit i režu te (maaalo je onih koje ne zarežu), imaš šavove...
e sad, jel bolje da si taj dan i dan dva poslije praznijih crijeva nego da te odmah taj dan ili sutradan uhvati velika potreba?!

----------


## Foška

što se tiče intime: u što se pretvara prirodna pojava kao što je porod kada te taj "bezazleni" klistir tjera na WC i po nekoliko puta, a na WCu u predrađaoni je totalna gužva od rutinski klistiranih osmero trudnica :?

----------


## MGrubi

> š, a na WCu u predrađaoni je totalna gužva od rutinski klistiranih osmero trudnica :?


trenutačno mi je jako ružna slika u glavi 
i smrdi

----------


## vertex

mamma Juanita, sve što si rekla stoji i ne čini mi se da je u suprotnosti s onim što sam ja napisala, većim dijelom je isto.
Ono što ja želim naglasiti je da mislim da će svaka žena sebi puno pomoći ako se ne stavlja u poziciju žrtve (psihološki).
Treba raditi na tome da uvjeti za rađanje budu idealni, ali dok taj proces traje, dobro će nam doći da ne budemo unaprijed nesretne i ogorčene što sve nije kako bi trebalo biti.

----------


## Foška

prljavo - pa tako, relativno, cure su pazile ostavit iza sebe uredno koliko je išlo, a i čistačica je dolazila (i izazivala gužvu   :Laughing:  ).
Ajd barem je prozor (bez pogleda   :Grin:  ) bio otprt.
No pravi problem je u glavi koji ti se javlja: jad, očaj   :Sad:

----------


## Andora

> Ono što ja želim naglasiti je da mislim da će svaka žena sebi puno pomoći ako se ne stavlja u poziciju žrtve (psihološki).
> Treba raditi na tome da uvjeti za rađanje budu idealni, ali dok taj proces traje, dobro će nam doći da ne budemo unaprijed nesretne i ogorčene što sve nije kako bi trebalo biti.


  :Naklon:  to je to!

----------


## mikka

da radjam doma mi niko ne bi napravil klistir. 
malo glupa usporedba  :Embarassed:  
ali, ot, mislim da se treba zalagati da se omoguci porod kod kuce. ja sam pretraumatizirana porodom u bolnici i stvarno ne zelim da mi se to ponovo desi. a zelim jos djece.

----------


## k2007

> šta, ne možeš bez nas


pa tako nekako   :Kiss:

----------


## k2007

što se brijanja tiče, ja se redovito depiliram i neko sam se vrijeme 'ćelavila', ali i dalje bi mi bilo nelagodno da me netko drugi 'ostruže', pogotovo ako je grubo i - nepotrebno

----------


## miha

> što se brijanja tiče, ja se redovito depiliram i neko sam se vrijeme 'ćelavila', ali i dalje bi mi bilo nelagodno da me netko drugi 'ostruže', pogotovo ako je grubo i - nepotrebno


u ovome zaista ne vidim problem - daš M-u da te izdepilira prije nego krenete u bolnicu. ili još bolje, ogledalce u ruke i sama počneš svakih nekoliko dana prije termina izbrijavat pa kad dođeš u bolnicu jedna briga manje  :Wink:

----------


## k2007

daš M-u da te izdepilira prije nego krenete u bolnicu. ili još bolje, ogledalce u ruke i sama počneš svakih nekoliko dana prije termina izbrijavat pa kad dođeš u bolnicu jedna briga manje [/quote]

pa tak ću i napravit, već odlučeno   :Wink:  
što se klistira tiče, smatram to 'nužnim zlom'. vjerojatno je neugodno ali šta sad, neću bit ni prva ni zadnja. možda me riješi i srama da 'ne mogu nigdje drugdje osim doma'  :Bouncing:

----------


## k2007

> mislim da se treba zalagati da se omoguci porod kod kuce. ja sam pretraumatizirana porodom u bolnici i stvarno ne zelim da mi se to ponovo desi.


ja bih silom prilika voljela na carski (nema sad to veze), ali baš sam razmišljala....da trebam (ili da se odlučim) roditi prirodno (al baš ono - FULL prirodno), bilo bi mi stoput draže doma nego u bolnici. sad me čisto ovak informativno zanima (od vas koji se za to zalažete) - zar takav porod zbilja ne može biti opcija? zašto? (totalno sam needucirana po tom pitanju) tko to zabranjuje ili određuje?

----------


## mikka

eno Felix kaze na jednom drugom topicu da kod nas nije zakonom predviden *asistirani* porod kod kuce. ali ako ti se desi-desi se. mislim, ne nagovaram te da rodis doma  :Laughing:  , samo kazem da ako ti se npr. to dogodi, neces ici u zatvor  :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

viš, sad se sjetih!  :Idea:  

Imala sam knjigu od Asima Kurjaka "Očekujući novorođenče" i tamo je jako detaljno napisao što se sve i kako treba napraviti u slučaju da dođe do poroda kod kuće.

Tada sam imala dojam da je to napisano s puno dobre volje i želje za edukacijom, za pomoći ljudima koje se zateknu u toj situaciji, a predaleko od bolnice   :Heart:

----------


## k2007

> neces ici u zatvor


pa obzirom na naše zakone i zdravstvo, ne bi se čudila da se i to nekome dogodilo...  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> ....da trebam (ili da se odlučim) roditi prirodno (al baš ono - FULL prirodno), bilo bi mi stoput draže doma nego u bolnici. sad me čisto ovak informativno zanima (od vas koji se za to zalažete) - zar takav porod zbilja ne može biti opcija? zašto? (totalno sam needucirana po tom pitanju) tko to zabranjuje ili određuje?


  :Wink:  
ovdje ti je bilo rasprave i iskustva o prirodnom doma  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...291&highlight=

----------


## tibica

Što se tiče depilacije, ja obično idem kod kozmetičarke na vosak, ali nisam nikada baš sve počupala. Jel to boli više nego samo bikini zona? Mislila sam ju pitati prije termina (ako stignem) da me riješi tog problema sa brijanjem u rodilištu.

----------


## k2007

> Što se tiče depilacije, ja obično idem kod kozmetičarke na vosak, ali nisam nikada baš sve počupala. Jel to boli više nego samo bikini zona? Mislila sam ju pitati prije termina (ako stignem) da me riješi tog problema sa brijanjem u rodilištu.


kad ti 'potegne' bikini zonu prvo, ostatak ni ne osjetiš   :Grin:  ...al dosta ljudi zna dobit podljeve krvi, ovisi o koži...

----------


## ronin

Eh da i još jedna stvar koja se brijanja tiče.
Već sam prije napisala da meni ni brijanje ni klistir nisu bili niš posebno.
No nekoliko mojih poznanica koje su bile brijane u Vinogradskoj kasnije mi je spomenulo da su dolje dobile mjesec dana poslije poroda nekakve male izrasline slične bradavicama....ne znam s čim da to povežem osim s brijanjem. :/

----------


## Serpentina

Nisam još čula da se nosi uzorak stolice nakon klistira  :? 
A je bad, ali nema veze, bolje to nego da mi se dogodi nezgodica pa malo zamažem stolčić i šokiram supružnika   :Saint:   + bebina ima više mjesta radi praznog stražnjeg hodnika   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> bebina ima više mjesta radi praznog stražnjeg hodnika


gle bebina glavica je toliko jaka da raspara živo tkivo , zašto misliš da bi je usporilo govance?

----------


## Serpentina

> gle bebina glavica je toliko jaka da raspara živo tkivo , zašto misliš da bi je usporilo govance?


Ne mislim da bi je usporilo,  znam da raspara tkivo, govance je ne bi usporilo ali je svaki mm od životne važnosti 8)

----------


## Foška

> Nisam još čula da se nosi uzorak stolice nakon klistira  :?


joj, pa sad kad ovo čitam, negdje mi u magli :shock: stoji da smo trebale dati uzorak stolice nakon klistira, da vide da nemamo salmonelu (na SDu).
Nevjerojatno, ali nisam sigurna da se to događalo ili sam ja nešto sanjala, čitala, pobrkala...  Eto što čini izdrogirani porod  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> ali je svaki mm od životne važnosti 8)


kao vrsta postojimo cirka 10 000g, a od kad je klistir uveden?

----------


## Serpentina

Daj što si se nabrijala odmah.
Očistile bi se žene jer je sve išlo normalnijim tijekom,  znaš i sama. Netko smatra klizmu nužnim zlom, nekome je ponižavajuća, nekome ne smeta. Mene boli briga, veći bi mi bio bad da moram nekome gurati cjev u dupe nego obrnuto. 
Chill out.

----------


## k2007

> veći bi mi bio bad da moram nekome gurati cjev u dupe nego obrnuto.


  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

ne znam za MGrubi, ja sam nabrijana jer sam ga primila  :Smile:  
nadam se da cu ga iduci put moci glatko odbiti.




> veći bi mi bio bad da moram nekome gurati cjev u dupe nego obrnuto.


uf, s ovim se slazem. ili ne? sad vise ne znam.  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Puni mjehur, na primjer, može usporiti porod. Za puno debelo crijevo zaista ne znam, ali "paranje živog tkiva" nije neki argument.
Ako ima netko tko ne zna, palo mi je na pamet da je jako važno poslije poroda što prije i redovito prazniti mjehur, jer pun mjehur ometa vraćenje maternice na mjesto.

----------


## Serpentina

Hvala Vertex  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

pa ako se zeni dozovoli prirodni porod i normalni tijek poroda, zena se sama ocisti prije, tj, najcesce porod i krene tako da imate vise stolica  ...
i onda sam klistir nije potreban  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> Puni mjehur, na primjer, može usporiti porod. .


objasni  :?

----------


## Andora

> pa ako se zeni dozovoli prirodni porod i normalni tijek poroda, zena se sama ocisti prije, tj, najcesce porod i krene tako da imate vise stolica  ...
> i onda sam klistir nije potreban


možda, al nije pravilo





> Puni mjehur, na primjer, može usporiti porod. .





> objasni


i meni su usred poroda kateterom ispraznili mjehur - nisam ni skužila zašto to rade, a već je bilo gotovo.

----------


## ivona

Slažem se sa Zrinkom. To je bio kod mene slučaj.
Ipak sam dobila klistir koji sam iskoristila da šetam po predrađaoni a ne da ležim priključena na ctg.
Skužile su da ih muljam nakon dva sata...  :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> , ali "paranje živog tkiva" nije neki argument.
> Ako ima netko tko ne zna, palo mi je na pamet da je jako važno poslije poroda što prije i redovito prazniti mjehur, jer pun mjehur ometa vraćenje maternice na mjesto.


kako nije? bebina glavica na svom putu sve gura i kad naiđe zapreku tako jaku je ispara, živo tkivo je pruža poprilični otpor u odnosu na fekalije ili mokraću i u oba slučaja ako i ima nešto u obje cijevi to će biti izgurano van prije samog izlaska glavice 

poslije poroda nisam išla na WC, i ne vidim vezu između ta dva organa  :? 
ono što definitivno aktivira maternicu da se prije vrati u normalu zove se dojenje

----------


## vertex

To je nešto što sam pročitala u više knjiga i časopisa. Pisalo je i objašnjenje, ali toga se više ne sijećam. Ne znam da li je čisto mehanička smetnja ili je u pitanju nešto kompliciranije. 
Da ometa vraćanje maternice na mjesto, znam osim iz pročitanog i iz  iskustva. To mi se dogodilo nakon drugog poroda. Sestra u Sinju se prvo sat vremena trudila da se pomokrim ( imala sam valjda nekakvu blokadu, jer mjehur mi je definitivno bio prepun), a nakon toga se cijeli dan brinula oko toga da ugrušci krvi koji su se stvorili u maternici izađu van. Ona je bila krasna, ali postupak je bio jako bolan i čest.

----------


## vertex

Evo pošto sam sad pročitala zadnjih par postova, beba je bila sa mnom u sobi i dojila sam ga skoro stalno.

----------


## vertex

Što se tiče uočavanja veza među organima, meni se čini da su one vrlo često dosta komplicirane i da mnoge stvari koje su do jučer bile smiješne, sljedeći dan se pokažu istinite. Pa na kraju krajeva, postoje i psihosomatske bolest. Kakve veze ima želudac s neriješenim obiteljskim odnosima? Često puno toga, čini se.
Usput, ako netko ima novije podatke o punom mjehuru koji usporava ili ne usporava porod, neka ih iznese. Ja sam zadnji put rađala pred dvije godine i to je ono što su istraživanja govorila tada. Moguće je da se mišljenje struke promijenilo, a ja osobno nisam istraživala.

----------


## vertex

Ja sam govorila o odlasku na wc...

----------


## retha

> pa ako se zeni dozovoli prirodni porod i normalni tijek poroda, zena se sama ocisti prije, tj, najcesce porod i krene tako da imate vise stolica  ...
> i onda sam klistir nije potreban


Tako je meni zapravo krenuo porod.. Nakon sto sam se prirodno ocistila pljusnuo cep..i ajmo na stolcic..
Zivio prirodni porod!

----------


## tibica

Da i ja dodam jedno glupo pitanje ovom setu pitanja: Koliki je u biti taj stolčić i je li neudobno dugo sjediti na njemu (ako se uopće sjedi) i kada te stave na njege? Koliko moraš biti otvorena i da li rade epiziotomiju?

----------


## mamuška

jel me može MM doma pregledat kolko sam prstiju otovrena, da znam dal da se žurim u bolnicu ili mogu laganini...
tj. jel taj pregled "kolko si prstiju otvorena" zbilja doslovce takav kako sam ga ja shvatila?   :Embarassed:

----------


## colly

i mene zanima isto sta i mamusku pa ako netko zna?   :Embarassed:

----------


## retha

> jel me može MM doma pregledat kolko sam prstiju otovrena, da znam dal da se žurim u bolnicu ili mogu laganini...


Ajme..meni ovo nebi palo napamet ni u snu...

----------


## marta

> jel me može MM doma pregledat kolko sam prstiju otovrena, da znam dal da se žurim u bolnicu ili mogu laganini...



ne vidim u cemu je razlika da te gleda tm ili neki doktor, osim sto je ovo prvo puno ugodnije?

imaju na netu uputstva, pa potrazite.   :Smile:

----------


## retha

Da sam ja neciji MM nema sanse da bi se upustila u tu avanturu.  8)

----------


## marta

muzevi se cesto upustaju u tu avanturu, samo drugim organom   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Laughing:

----------


## retha

Pa super da se mi tu zabavljamo, a zena nas ozbiljno pitala sta mislimo o tome.   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamuška

:Cekam:  i to prije tri mjeseca...
ozbiljno- treba mi inače 1 sat do bolnice, a usred sezone tko zna, možda i više- ovisi jel ću krenut po danu ili usred noći.
ne želim doć ni prerano ni prekasno- jel ok ak MM koji inače nije gadljiv iskoristi prste ili krojački metar za provjeru stanja?  :Grin: 
 jel itko to napravio?

upute za pregled imam u medicinskoj enciklopediji.

----------


## mamuška

ma, mi ćemo tako napravit.  8)

----------


## marta

mamuska, ja sam samu sebe pregledavala. pusti muza da te pregleda sad, da zna uociti razliku. 

zatvoren cerviks je na opip kao vrh nosa. 

omeksali je kao usna resica.

treca mogucnost je da ce napipati glavu   :Grin:  

salim se, jer to uopce nije problem, i tvoj muz ce to sigurno napraviti njezno.   :Smile:

----------


## mamuška

*marta*  :Kiss:

----------


## retha

> Da i ja dodam jedno glupo pitanje ovom setu pitanja: Koliki je u biti taj stolčić i je li neudobno dugo sjediti na njemu (ako se uopće sjedi) i kada te stave na njege?


Pa na stolcicima se obicno sjedi..sumljam da ce ti dati da stojis na njemu. Sori malo zezam.   :Embarassed:  
Za moju guzu stolcek je bii taman..al sad zbilja ne znam koje su mu mjere.
Sto se udobnosti tice..meni osobno nije bio nesto turbu udoban i poprilicno me nazuljao (vec negdje sam o tome pisala) ali mislim da to nije bila samo moja krivnja nego i babicina koja me stavila u neki cudni polozaj..bila sam naslonjena na krevet, MM pored mene i njega sam grlila (citaj:gutila) lijevom rukom, desnom sam se opirala o stolcek (tako sam i ruku nazuljala). Naprosto..sada nakon 20 mjeseci i ciste glave mogu reci da mi babica nije davala jasne upute kako tiskati i sta raditi u kojem trenutku. Strana zemlja, strani jezik dalo je svoj danak..
E ala sam se ja danas raspisala..

----------


## mamuška

a tibica rodila   :Razz:  . u kadi.

----------


## retha

Ajme..koja sam ja kokos! Sad vidim datum i potpis! Pa ja stvarno nisam normalna.   :Nope:  
*tibica*, cestitam!

----------


## retha

> a tibica rodila   . u kadi.


Pisale u isti cas!
Ma nis..mozda bude nekoj drugoj trudnici posluzilo moje blebetanje..

----------


## mamuška

al netko drugi će pročitat!   :Love:

----------


## livac

Drugi porod mi je bio 15. 2. ove godine. Ostala sam u bolnici dva dana pred termin (ctg nije bio u redu), a rodila pet dana poslije termina (stavili mi gel). Brijala sam se doma, ali svejedno su me dobrano obricili (ipak sam bila 7 dana u bolnici), a sestra kaže da je i bolje kad te oni obriju, da ne bi koja mala dlaka smetala rani ako te režu.wc ti je blizu,a i svejedno moraš malo šetati nakon što ti stave klizmu. Išla sam u rađaonu samo u spavačici, bez grudnjaka i čarapa (i prvi i drugi put -1. ljeti, 2. zimi). Nakon poroda sam morala još dva sata ostati na tom stolu (zbog trombocitopenije, da vide hoću li krvariti). Bilo mi je užasno hladno i tresla sam se pa su me pokrili s tri deke. Prvi put je bio mm samnom, ali ipak mi je bilo bolje i lakše drugi put. Bila sam sama sa sobom pa sam mogla stvarno "slušati svoje tijelo" i reagirati po tome što osjećam. Muževi se većinom izbezume pa gledajući njih samo se i ti uspaničiš i "odvlače pažnju". Bar je tako meni bilo. Iako je mm vrlo pažljiv, kad sam vidjela da je brobljedio, sve je išlo malo teže.

----------


## inikaaaaaa

IMAM JEDNO ZBILJA GLUPO PITANJE ...  :?  ALI POŠTO JE TO OVAJ TOPIC ... DALI NEKAKO SAMA MOŽEŠ VIDJETI (probati) KOLIKO SI OTVORENA ?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Inka, mozes li pisati malim slovima jer se velika u int. komunikaciji  smatraju vikanjem?   :Wink:

----------


## Gioia

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ajme sad sam čitala one postove u vezi klistira i brijanja, i zacenila sam od smijeha...  Pronašla sam mnoge odgovore na svoja pitanja, kako TOČNO izgleda taj klistir i što se nakon klistira događa...

Kad uđem u kabinu nekog javog WC-a i čujem kako neka žena prdne, to mi je najsmješnija stvar i uopće ne osuđujem tu ženu,
a kad meni dođe prdnuti u javnom WC-u nema šanse da to napravim od srama...  A šteta, trebala bih...   :Laughing:  

Hvala svima koje su sudjelovale na temi klistira i brijanja, a najviše onima na doslovnim, grafičkim opisima!  :Heart:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> Inka, mozes li pisati malim slovima jer se velika u int. komunikaciji  smatraju vikanjem?


aha   :Saint:

----------


## marta

> IMAM JEDNO ZBILJA GLUPO PITANJE ...  :?  ALI POŠTO JE TO OVAJ TOPIC ... DALI NEKAKO SAMA MOŽEŠ VIDJETI (probati) KOLIKO SI OTVORENA ?


Vec sam negdje detaljno odgovorila na to pitanje, pa pretrazi malo topice.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*livac:*



> kad sam vidjela da je probljedio, sve je išlo malo teže.


e, da, to je onaj čuveni adrenalin koji toliko smeta pri porodu. on čini da problijedimo. kad osobe oko rodilje luče adrenalin, to inhibira trudove.   :Sad:

----------


## mamažabica

Pitanje za one koje su rodile u Rijeci: može li mobitel sa mnom u predrađaonu?

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> inikaaaaaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> IMAM JEDNO ZBILJA GLUPO PITANJE ...  :?  ALI POŠTO JE TO OVAJ TOPIC ... DALI NEKAKO SAMA MOŽEŠ VIDJETI (probati) KOLIKO SI OTVORENA ?  
> 
> 
> Vec sam negdje detaljno odgovorila na to pitanje, pa pretrazi malo topice.



sječaš se možda pod kojim je to topicom bilo?? puno hvala

----------


## inikaaaaaa

drage moje ... želim porod na stolčiću(vž) bez sredstava za bolove ,a posebno bez dripa - e sad ako se ja ne otvaram na prirodan način - dakle nemogu se otvorit , a oni mi žele dati drip. pitanje Dali ja drip mogu odbiti i tražiti carski????

----------


## tibica

> Pitanje za one koje su rodile u Rijeci: može li mobitel sa mnom u predrađaonu?


U predrađaonu s tobom mogu samo tvoje papuče. Ako će TM biti s tobom na porodu neka on uzme sa sobom, ali neka smanji zvuk. Ma vjeruj mi, neće ti pasti na pamet zvrckati i slati poruke u tom trenutku. Ako tvoje zanima u kojoj si fazi bez beda neka nazovu telefonom rađaonu i sestre će im reći što trenutno radiš. Puf, puf, puf...  :Grin:

----------


## tibica

> drage moje ... želim porod na stolčiću(vž) bez sredstava za bolove ,a posebno bez dripa - e sad ako se ja ne otvaram na prirodan način - dakle nemogu se otvorit , a oni mi žele dati drip. pitanje Dali ja drip mogu odbiti i tražiti carski????


Ne znam kako u VŽ, ali carski bez indikacije...teško.  :/ 
Najbolje ćeš znati što učiniti ovisno o situaciji.

----------


## mikka

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  inikaaaaaa prvotno napisa
> ...


inikaa, ja sam ti vec ostavila link na onom drugom topiku koji si bila otvorila. to o provjeri otvorenosti je bilo u ovom topiku, ali par stranica ranije, koliko se sjecam. trazi, trazi, pa ces naci  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

> drage moje ... želim porod na stolčiću(vž) bez sredstava za bolove ,a posebno bez dripa - e sad ako se ja ne otvaram na prirodan način - dakle nemogu se otvorit , a oni mi žele dati drip. pitanje Dali ja drip mogu odbiti i tražiti carski????


drip nije za otvaranje nego za pojacavanje trudova. zasto mislis da se neces otvarati? kada trebas roditi?

----------


## choko

> Ja sam odlučila otići kod pedikera, ne želim da im zadebljana koža na mojim palčevima odvlači pažnju...


Mislim ad vam nitko ne gleda zadebljanje na petama  :Laughing:  ...super ako vas budu uopce gledali.
Ja    sam se sam brijala...navika-al imala je za popraviti  :Rolling Eyes:  

Klistir na dva metra od tusa i wc-a...dobijes njihovu "spavacicu"

Mene zanima smije li muz biti u predradaoni?
Mogu su poslali van i jedva stigao na porod

----------


## tibica

U Rijeci muž ne može u predrađaonu.   :Mad:  
Ali ja sam išla direktno u box pa mi to nije smetalo. Jedino kad me 2 dana prije dr poslao u predrađaonu bila sam tamo cijeli dan (doslovno) i strašno mi je to išlo na živce! Bez mobitela, bez društva, ne smijem doma, a nemam trudove. Sad mi je žao što nisam otišla svojojm voljom doma. Ali u tom trenutku se baš ne želiš praviti pametna jer znaš da se moraš vratiti kad tad.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamažabica

Još par pitanja za Rijeku.   :Embarassed:  
Pretpostavljem da nakon klistira slijedi tuširanje.
1. Ima li tamo toalet papira?
2. Ima li ručnika ili nosim svoj? Smije li torba sa mnom?

----------


## mravac

Moje iskustvo sa Sv. Duha, što se tiče poroda, je odlično. 
Brijanje je prošlo sto puta bolje nego da sam to radila doma, sestra je bila mlada i obavila je da nisam ni osjetila i nije bilo nikakvih neugodnih posljedica ili ranjavanja, a ostala je i "frizurica" na vrhu. 
Klistir uopće nije tako strašan kao što se to ima prilike čuti, međutim nakon 15 sati trudova pred sam porođaj, kad su rekli "kakaj", to se stvarno i dogodilo (bez obzira na klistir).
Naime, u tom trenutku ne samo da ti nije bitno da li si gola ili obučena i da li su ti noge izdepilirane, već kad shvatiš da beba neće izaći ako ne poslušaš naredbu "kakaj", onda shvatiš da je potpuno svejedno da li ćeš se u tim trenucima pokakati ili pomokriti, samo da beba izađe u što manje tiskanja.

Spavaćica najbolje da je bolnička - i to čak cijelo vrijeme dok si u bolnici (za mene čak nisu imali spavaćicu već sam dobila neki plavi ogrtač pa sam zapravo šetala uokolo polugola, ali kad si u trudovima stvarno ti je svejedno). Također ti je svejedno što se nakon puno sati trudova znojiš kao prase i vjerojatno ne mirišeš najbolje. 

U rodilištu zna biti dosta toplo u sobama, pa ti bolnične spavaćice (bar u proljeće) mogu biti odlično rješenje jer su od laganog pamuka s odličnim pristupom dojkama. Od nas tri u sobi sve smo nosile te spavaćice, osim eventualno u vrijeme posjeta. 

Ono što nisam znala, a pročitala sam tek nedavno na Rodinim stranicama, jest da u onom blaženom trenutku kad odmah poslije poroda dobiješ golu bebu na gola prsa, to ne bi trebalo trajati svega par minuta, već daleko duže i da bi beba tad prvi put trebala sisati - to ti u bolnici nitko ne kaže niti preporuči. tako da je moja prvi put sisala tek nakon 3 dana...

Na Sv. Duhu dozvoljavaju i mobitel u boksu, a dozvoljavaju i bočicu s vodom. Čak su sestre tako dobre da ti svako toliko natoče svježu hladnu vodu. Naravno, pije se tek toliko da se ovlaže usta, jer kako se bliži porod NE ŽELIŠ viće ići na WC. 

Evo, nadam se da će pomoćiž









> Da li na stolu dok rađaš imaš čarape na nogama ili moraš biti bos? 
> 
> Ako će me oni obrijati da li briju i oko analnog otvora, brrr   ? (Planiram se sama obrijati ali ako će mi dirati taj dio onda mi je svejedno)
> 
> Da li klistir rade u blizini wc-a ?
> 
> 
> 
> Još sam nešto imala u vidu pitati ali zaboravila    Nek me neko nadopuni...
> ...

----------


## Mrvna

> imam spremnu prostirku, loptu i TENS uređaj (ona šema s elektrodama pa te masira u području križa)  Sve dam samo da prodam(=samo da manje boli


Ponovno podižem ovu temu jer mi se čini izuzetno korisnom - mnoge stvari su mi jasnije a da me se nije isprepadalo.

Nego, Astralis ovdje govori o TENS-u koji će ponijeti sa sobom. Zna li tko kako na to gledaju u bolnici i postoji li mogućnost da to dobijem kod njih ili moram kupiti svoj? Pomaže li to uopće?

----------


## Diami

Mislim da u našim rodilištima to nemaju. Ako ti imaš, vjerojatno pak ovisi od babice do babice i od dr. do dr. da li će ti dati da primijeniš. Ako već znaš koje rodilište ćeš izabrati (milom ili silom), onda možda nazovi i pitaj. Preko neta ga sigurno možeš nabaviti, a možda i kod nas, nešto se mutno sjećam da je bilo nešto i ovdje za nabaviti, ali nisam sigurna. 

A za pomaganje - nadam se da će se netko javiti s iskustvom, i mene bi zanimalo. Imam dojam da se kod nas baš ne koristi, prije vani, ali možda se varam.

----------


## marta

Sigurno se moze nabaviti. Vidjela sam negdje nekad u nekom letku/katalogu za ljekarne i ordinacije. A hoces li upotrijebiti - to se ne zna.

----------


## sonja

Ja sam rodila i drugi i treći put bez klistira i brijanja. Odbila sam. Malo su se bunili ali su onda pristali i nije bilo nikakvih problema.
Brijanje i klistir spadaju u zastarjeli način pripreme za porod i u zapadnim zemljama se ne rade zadnjih 20 tak godina (čitala u časopisu iz Engleske i na raznim int. stranicama). I jedno i drugo ponižavaju ženu i ometaju je u samom doživljaju poroda, te mogu izazvati usporavanje i prestanak trudova.

Da rađam petnaest puta, svaki put bih bez toga  :Smile: 
A rodila sam i bez ikakvih sredstava protiv bolova  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Je li  potrebno kupovati spavaćicu ako u bolnici (Vinogradska) dobijem njihovu a doma ju ionako ne namjeravam nositi?

----------


## marta

Pa kom bio ju u tom slucaju kupovala?

----------


## Mrvna

Oprosti, šta? Tko bi ju u tom slučaju kupovao? Pa valjda oni koji će ju i doma nositi?

----------


## mikka

marta veli kome bi ju kupila ako ju neces nositi.

moj slobodan prijevod bi bio da nije potrebno kupovati spavacicu ako ti ne treba, ako mislis u bolnici nositi onu koju ti tamo daju  :Smile:

----------


## retha

:Laughing:  Marta, ljude zbunjujes..

----------


## Točka

> Je li  potrebno kupovati spavaćicu ako u bolnici (Vinogradska) dobijem njihovu a doma ju ionako ne namjeravam nositi?


Ako te zadesi da rađaš vikendom u Vinogradskoj, svakako je najbolje da imaš svoju (barem jednu) spavačicu, jer ih tada obično nema (ponedjeljkom dolazi čisti veš).

----------


## Mrvna

E to je dobro znati. A mogu li se šlepati u piđami pa spavaljku za vizite samo?

----------


## Mercedes

> E to je dobro znati. A mogu li se šlepati u piđami pa spavaljku za vizite samo?


Bitno da piđama ili spavaćica ima gumbiće da možeš dojit.

----------


## mikka

mislim da ti je nakon poroda bolje imati njihove spavacice jer se dosta krvari pa budes sva zaflekana. ja sam u bolnici uzimala svaki dan drugu spavacicu, da ne hodam s krvavim flekama na guzici. ti ako hoces nositi pidzamu ili svoju spavacicu, uzmi si dovoljan broj da se mozes presvuci.

----------


## Točka

> E to je dobro znati. A mogu li se šlepati u piđami pa spavaljku za vizite samo?


Možeš. Samo kao što Mercedes kaže, pazi da ti je praktična što se tiće dojenja.
I da.. odmah nakon poroda, tj. taj dan nosi njihovu spavaćicu jer ćeš ju poprilično zaprljati. Drugi dan već možeš svoju (ovisi o krvarenju).

----------


## Mrvna

Muči me što ne znam kad da ja uopće krenem od doma - treba mi cca 40 minuta do Vinogradske, možda i više ako sve to krene u vrijeme špice u prometu.... 
Da se i dalje pridržavam onog "kad trudovi budu na 5-10 minuta i tako sat vremena"? Prvorotka sam pa _ne bih trebala_ roditi u roku keks iako, daj bože da griješim....   :Smile:

----------


## Maya_78

ovo i mene interesira...

----------


## mikka

mozete doci oko bolnice kad vam trudovi jos budu podnosljivi--bit ce vam i lakse dok se vozite. pa malo gubite vrijeme, setajte, popijete nesto, pojedete.. kad vise ne budete mogle normalno razgovarati onda udete u bolnicu i rodite za par minuta  :Grin:  . kljucan trenutak je znaci onaj kada ne mozete vise razgovarati i pocinjete misliti "sta je meni ovo trebalo". e, onda se mozete polako uputiti u rodiliste.

----------


## Lucas

> kad vise ne budete mogle normalno razgovarati onda udete u bolnicu i rodite za par minuta  . kljucan trenutak je znaci onaj kada ne mozete vise razgovarati i pocinjete misliti "sta je meni ovo trebalo". e, onda se mozete polako uputiti u rodiliste.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ali hvala... i mene je isto to pitanje brinulo... :/

----------


## retha

Hm..meni su trudovi bili na dve minute razlike..i tek onda sam dosla u rodiliste..svasta sam mislila..no nikako da cu samo dva cm bit otvorena..koma..

----------


## sonata

Meni su trudovi bili raznoliki, malo na 5 min pa na 8,10, 2 i tako. Ja sam kod kuce bila 9 sati i onda sam nekako zakljucila da bi mozda mogla krenuti. Jer bila sam vec 2 prsta otvorena dan prije. Dosla sam otvorena 6 prstiju i dobro da nisam dosla kasnije jer me ipak nisu hvatali oni jaki trudovi kod klistiranja jer ne znam kako bi to izdrzala. Ovako su me lijepo uhvatili kad je vec i MM dosao i kad su me smjestili u radjaonu tako da mislim da sam dosla taman   :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Sve mi dođe da MMa naučim kako provjeriti koliko sam otvorena.

----------


## mikka

ja i dalje mislim da je najbolje uci u rodiliste kad vec imas nagon za tiskanje. meni je to otprilike doslo nakon onog zadnjeg duuugackog truda (tj. to su vec bili potpuno spojeni trudovi, bez razmaka). onda ne stignu obaviti ove bedaste rutinske fore (klistir i to), porod se vise ne moze zaustaviti (kako se obicno desi kad zena ude u bolnicu prerano), i u principu je sve brzo gotovo. mislim da je meni od nagona za tiskanje do poroda trebalo oko 15 minuta.

----------


## Nina20

> ja i dalje mislim da je najbolje uci u rodiliste kad vec imas nagon za tiskanje. meni je to otprilike doslo nakon onog zadnjeg duuugackog truda (tj. to su vec bili potpuno spojeni trudovi, bez razmaka). onda ne stignu obaviti ove bedaste rutinske fore (klistir i to), porod se vise ne moze zaustaviti (kako se obicno desi kad zena ude u bolnicu prerano), i u principu je sve brzo gotovo. mislim da je meni od nagona za tiskanje do poroda trebalo oko 15 minuta.


ja nebi baš toliko čekala. meni je od nagona za tistkanje do poroda trebalo svega možda pet minuta. sve je išlo jako brzo iako sam bila prvorotka.

----------


## mikka

eto. taman  :Grin:

----------


## sonata

Svatko ima svoje zelje i misljenje. Znam da su danas mnogi protiv klistiranja i meni je to bilo grozno, ali bilo bi mi jos gore da sam se tamo .....usred poroda. Bilo bi najbolje da sam se kod kuce prirodno ocistila ali to nije bio slucaj. Ali to je samo moje misljenje.

----------


## Mum2Be

> ja i dalje mislim da je najbolje uci u rodiliste kad vec imas nagon za tiskanje. meni je to otprilike doslo nakon onog zadnjeg duuugackog truda (tj. to su vec bili potpuno spojeni trudovi, bez razmaka). onda ne stignu obaviti ove bedaste rutinske fore (klistir i to), porod se vise ne moze zaustaviti (kako se obicno desi kad zena ude u bolnicu prerano), i u principu je sve brzo gotovo. mislim da je meni od nagona za tiskanje do poroda trebalo oko 15 minuta.


Evo ja sam nekidan skoro tako! Dosla u bolnicu oko 23:00, stavili me na ctg i rekli da se strpim :shock:  jer je dr. na operaciji, a ja jedva izdrzavam. Nakon 15ak min pregled, dr. kaze da sam 10 prstiju otvorena i direkt u box, bez klistira, brijanja, dripa i na kraju bez epi! Rodila u 00:05! Rodila bi i ranije, nego sam imala set za sakupljanje maticnih stanica, pa dok su to smontirali, dr. drzala bebinu glavicu da ne izadje!
Uglavnom, porod kakav sam cijelo vrijeme zeljela!

----------


## Lucas

:Klap:   za takav porod

----------


## retha

> onda ne stignu obaviti ove bedaste rutinske fore (klistir i to), porod se vise ne moze zaustaviti (kako se obicno desi kad zena ude u bolnicu prerano)


Nisam radala u hr pa mi to nije bila misao vodilja. Meni je u bolnici bilo ok..doma sam vec bila prenapeta. No to zbilja ovisi gdje radas, u mojoj bolnici si sam s suprugom u radaoni koja ima wc, tus..pa sam se tusirala i tako..

----------


## Dia

ja sam bila klistirana, no bez obzira na to kad sam pocela tiskati u box-u desilo se hm... mozete pretpostaviti   :Grin:

----------


## sonata

Ajoj...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lucas

:Embarassed:    bed malo...
jel su onda to počistili odmah? jesi se stigla poprati malo il je već bebica bila na pol puta...mislim bedasto je pitanje, ali...  :?

----------


## Dia

pa pocelo je tiskanje, ja vec u boxu, mislim da je to bilo na prvi ili drugi trud tiskanja i sad vidim nesto oni tamo se uzburkali, ja u panici i vicem "Sto je bilo?" mislila tko zna sto se dogodilo...vele malo ste se poka...
ma nije bedasto pitanje, zato i je ova tema tu   :Smile:  
odmah su sve pocistili, promjenili one celuloze ili sto vec bude ispod tvoje guze, nisam se mogla oprati kad sam vec pocela radjati, al pretpostavljam da su me oni oprali, stvarno se vise ne sjecam
bed mi nije bilo ni malo, u tom stanju te nista nije briga

htjela sam reci da dobijanje klistira ne znaci da ces se ocistiti skroz, meni su ga dali oko 21h, bila sam na wc-u mozda 2x odmah nakon toga, a to se desilo nesto prije ponoci

----------


## Lucas

:Love:  
hvala na odgovoru... a toliko forsiraju taj klistir a da si ga odbila i da ti se to također dogodilo onda bi vjerovatno drvlje i kamenje po tebi s prodikama: da ste napravili klistir to vam se nebi dogodilo...
ma nek je sve dobro prošlo...

----------


## uskoromama

podižem malo ovu temu jer su mi, sad kad sam ušla u 35. tjedan, sve misli usmjerene porodu i razne pametne i glupe stvari mi danonoćno padaju na pamet ....

konkretno zanima me za Sv. Duh...

1. plan mi je ostati doma što je duže moguće, dakle doći tamo u jaaakim i učestalim trudovima... e sad, gdje se možemo sparkirati na Sv. Duhu kad me muž doveze? Znam da ima jedan parking gore iznad bolnice, al to mi se čini predaleko za hodanje....
A ako stanemo ispred bolnice hoće li nam "dići" auto? 

2. trebamo li za muža kupiti ono "doktorsko" zeleno odjelo ili ćemo ga tamo posuditi?

3. ako mom mužu bude loše na porodu (hm, nije za isključiti  :Smile:  ) i malo izađe, hoće li ga više pustiti unutra?

----------


## Sani1612

uskoromama ja sam rodila na sv.duhu pa da ti odgovorim kak je bilo u mom slučaju. MM je parkirao ispred ulaza hitne i odveo me do rađaone jer mmu je tako rekao portir,poslije je otišao preparkirati auto. Ali ja sam došla oko 3 u noći tak da nigdje nije bilo gužve. Odijelo je MM dobio od osoblja. A za zadnje pitanje namam odg jer MM nije bio na porodu nego je došao poslije i bio 2 sata s nama. Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla. Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Sandaaa

Vezano uz parkiranje na Svetom Duhu... mi smo došli pred hitni ulaz (doduše bila je subota oko ponoći) i frajer nam je dignuo rampu i rekao gdje se možemo sparkirati kako ne bi nikome smetali. također nam je rekao da možemo ostati samo toliko da me mm doprati do rodilišta i donese torbe. u našem je slučaju to trajalo oko sat vremena budući da smo prvo otišli na pregled nakon kojeg su ustanovili da ostajem u bolnici. ja sam naime bila sigurna da će me vratiti doma tako da smo torbe ostavili u autu. dakle, mm se vratio po torbe i još neko vrijeme bio samnom. uglavnom ostali smo sparkani oko 2 sata i nitko nam ništa nije zamjerio... ali ipak bila je noć...
znam da inače dozvoljavaju parkiranje kako bi se ženu dopratilo do rađaonice, a onda se auti preparkiravaju...

Što se tiče zelenih odjela ne trebaš ih kupovati... oni ti udjele...

A za treće pitanje nemam pojma jer je mm zaključio da je bolje da odmah ostane vani jer ako jednom uđe unutra bilo ga je strah da ga više neće pustiti van   :Laughing:

----------


## uskoromama

hvala vam cure...joj što je datum bliži, to mi se više čini da sam manje spremna... a stvarno sam puno i čitala i naručivala knjige s interneta i išla na tečaj i mislila da sve znam.... a sad se osjećam onako kao 5 minuta prije ispita; čini mi se da nemam pojma o ničem...




> A za treće pitanje nemam pojma jer je mm zaključio da je bolje da odmah ostane vani jer ako jednom uđe unutra bilo ga je strah da ga više neće pustiti van


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## call me mommy

> 3. ako mom mužu bude loše na porodu (hm, nije za isključiti  ) i malo izađe, hoće li ga više pustiti unutra?


nama su na tecaju rekli da ne.

kad jednom ude nema van   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

[quote="uskoromama"]konkretno zanima me za Sv. Duh...

1. plan mi je ostati doma što je duže moguće, dakle doći tamo u jaaakim i učestalim trudovima... e sad, gdje se možemo sparkirati na Sv. Duhu kad me muž doveze? Znam da ima jedan parking gore iznad bolnice, al to mi se čini predaleko za hodanje....
A ako stanemo ispred bolnice hoće li nam "dići" auto? 



> mi smo sparkirali na parkingu i ušetali u bolnicu


2. trebamo li za muža kupiti ono "doktorsko" zeleno odjelo ili ćemo ga tamo posuditi? 


> MM je dobio tamo.


3. ako mom mužu bude loše na porodu (hm, nije za isključiti  ) i malo izađe, hoće li ga više pustiti unutra?


> Mislim da ne jer pretpostavljam da nije "zgodno" da se neki muškarac prešetava okolo. MM su jedva pustili unutra pa ja ne bih riskirala s izlaženjem iz boksa nakon što jednom uđe.

----------


## icyoh

Promiješali su mi se citati - moji odgovori su ispali citirani   :Embarassed:

----------


## L&L0809

i mi smo oba puta bili na SD. za TM ne znam, jer MM nije ni jednom bio sa mnom. 

a sto se tice parkiranja, prvi put me MM ostavio pred bolnicom i otisao se sparkirati, jer su mi trudovi bili svake 3min i bilo bi mi malo tesko hodati do bolnice. pricekala sam ga pred ulazom i onda smo skupa isli gore.

drugi put mi je puknuo vodenjak, trudovi su bili manje bolni pa sam mislila da se mogu i prosetati od parkinga do bolnice - kobna greska! jesam ja dohodala do radjaone, ali sam imala osjecaj da mi se beba sa svakim korakom spusta sve niize i da cu roditi prije nego dodjemo.

tako da ti savjetujem da se ili sparkirate ispred (kao sto su neke cure napravile) ili da te TM ostavi pred ulazom i ode se sparkirati, a ti ga pricekas.
meni je samo bilo malo smijesno, kad sam, na 1. porodu, cekala MM pred bolnicom, sarafili su me trudovi, pa sam se malo savinula, primila za klupicu i spuhavala, svaki covjek koji je prosao me pitao jesam dobro. a kad bih rekla da jesam, da radjam, svi se se uspanicili, ajme, jel vam treba pomoc, da zovemo da donesu kolica, ocete da vas otpeljamo do radjaone...  :Laughing:   a ja lijepo smireno, ma ne, cekam muza, sad ce on doci pa cemo onda polako.

----------


## BebaBeba

help help...

1. Jel trudovi moraju bit kao grcevi ili moze bit konstantna trajna bol u donjem dijelu trbuha i u donjem dijelu ledja koja jednako dugo traje satima? A ako ne, sto je uopce to?!

2. Sluzni cep mora bitt "sluzav" ili moze pocet kao kremasti iscjedak? Meni se jutros pojavio neki cudni takav iscjedak neke nedefinirane boje izmedu bijele, zute i svjetlo roza...

3. (jako glupo pitanje) Jel moze beba svojim guranjem glavice na dole i divljanjem koje kod mene zna bit bolno, probiti vodenjak??  

 :? 
Hvala...

----------


## Yuna

Ja nisam imala čarape jer je bilo ljeto.

Ja sam se doma obrijala tak da me nisu tamo, iako sam se bojala jer nije bilo skroz svježe obrijano, ali vjerojatno je dovoljno da je vidljivo sve što treba biti.

Da, wc je bio blizu, a i nije baš tako strašno da ne bi izdržala malo.

----------


## Mrki

glede parkiranja...
mi smo došli pred taj ulaz za hitnu oko10 do 5 ujutro i već je stvarno bila frka. portir se derao na nas i nasrnuo na mm. probali smo mu objasnit da ću rodit tam na cesti, ali nas frajer uopće nije doživljavao. samo je urlo da ne možemo tamo parkirat, pa smo se mi samo pokupili. rodilia sam 15 min kasnije. mm jedva stigao, babica je uspjela samo jednu rukavicu obuć.  :Grin:

----------


## Kate111

Mene muci pitanje oko hemeroida.To me mucilo i za prvog poroda.Nisam ih dobila,ali sad opet cekam zlato 13.01. pa me opet muce strahovi...[/quote]

----------


## tibica

> Mene muci pitanje oko hemeroida.To me mucilo i za prvog poroda.Nisam ih dobila,ali sad opet cekam zlato 13.01. pa me opet muce strahovi...


[/quote]

Ako nemaš sklonost i nisi ih dobila na prvom porodu valjda nećeš ni na drugom. Ja sam ih dobila u trudnoći, ali na porodu nisu reagirali. Sama sam si kriva zapravo. Trebala sam malo paziti.

----------


## Kate111

pa kolika je onda mogucnost da ih dobijem tokom tiskanja.I zasto si ih dobila u trudnoci? :?

----------


## Ninči

> Kate111 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene muci pitanje oko hemeroida.To me mucilo i za prvog poroda.Nisam ih dobila,ali sad opet cekam zlato 13.01. pa me opet muce strahovi...


Ako nemaš sklonost i nisi ih dobila na prvom porodu valjda nećeš ni na drugom. Ja sam ih dobila u trudnoći, ali na porodu nisu reagirali. Sama sam si kriva zapravo. Trebala sam malo paziti.[/quote]
Ja u životu nisam imala hemeroide....u prvoj trudnoći ni na porodu nisam ih dobila. I sad mi se u trećem tromjesečju druge trudnoće pojavili ko grom iz vedra neba. Bar mislim da su to hemeroidi- nema šta drugo biti :/

----------


## karmazonka

> najgore je kad nakon brijanja ides pisati, a nema dlaka da usmjere mlaz, pa se sva zapisas po nogama i okolo.. uzas.


 :shock:  :? Sori, ali ovo me prvo zabezeknulo, a onda nasmijalo.   :Grin:

----------


## Kate111

u prvoj trudnoći ni na porodu nisam ih dobila. I sad mi se u trećem tromjesečju druge trudnoće pojavili ko grom iz vedra neba. Bar mislim da su to hemeroidi- nema šta drugo biti :/[/quote]

Ja sam u drugom tromjesjecju,i sad sam na mukama.Ima ih moja sestra od poroda,ali nitko drugi u obitelji.

A sto se tice tog špisanja poslije poroda,da sve se smoci i pece,Ja sam doma tjedan dana piskila u bide s mlazom vode.

----------


## Kate111

I stvarno ne kuzim ovo s citatom kako vam se odvoji kad zelite citirat neku recenicu.Meni se citira cijela poruka.

----------


## Ninči

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> najgore je kad nakon brijanja ides pisati, a nema dlaka da usmjere mlaz, pa se sva zapisas po nogama i okolo.. uzas.
> 
> 
>  :shock:  :? Sori, ali ovo me prvo zabezeknulo, a onda nasmijalo.


Zašto te to zabezeknulo? To je točno tako kako je Mikka opisala  :Grin:  

Kate, nemam pojma kako mi se dogodilo ono sa citatom jer mi se inače ne događa. Valjda kako ovo moje čudo skače po meni i po tipkovnici pa je nešta krivo otišlo :/

----------


## Moover

Haha, svašta ću u životu saznat... evo danas saznao da žene koriste stidne dlake za usmjeravanje mokraće pri pišanju...   :Laughing:

----------


## Ninči

Pa kad mi nemamo prskalicu ko vi  :Grin:

----------


## Moover

i koja je onda najoptimalnija dužina dlaka za najbolje usmjeravanje?   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Što duže, to bolje  :Grin:  

P.S. mene nisu obrijali na nulu, nego samo malo oko "rupice"  :Grin:

----------


## Moover

šta vam nije jednostavnije raširit malo usne?  :?

----------


## Ninči

Kako bi bilo jednostavnije?  :Laughing:  

Ajme, o čemu mi pričamo  :Grin:  Ko da sad treba studiju o tome napisati  :Laughing:

----------


## karmazonka

:Laughing:  






> Haha, svašta ću u životu saznat... evo danas saznao da žene koriste stidne dlake za usmjeravanje mokraće pri pišanju...


Ne sve!    :Razz:  

U nedostatku usmjerivačica, ja to rješavam snagom volje!   :Grin:

----------


## superx

Vi to ozbiljno,pa kaj tak duge dlake pustate??
ja to redovito brijem tako da ne kuzim ovo s usmjeravanjem?!?

----------


## Lambi

stvarno ste me nasmijali sa ovim usmjeravanjem   :Laughing:

----------


## Ninči

> Vi to ozbiljno,pa kaj tak duge dlake pustate??
> ja to redovito brijem tako da ne kuzim ovo s usmjeravanjem?!?


Pa ne da puštamo duge dlake i pletemo ih u pletenicu koja će ih usmjeravati  :Rolling Eyes:  

Nego pričamo o totalnoj obrijanosti...tko je bio ikad totalno obrijan, zna o čemu pričamo. Ili je neki SF u pitanju  :Grin:

----------


## superx

pa dobro,to je stvar ukusa,ali ja ne pustam dlake da narastu dulje od par mm,tako da nemaju funkciju usmjeravanja,a vidis nije losa ideja s pletenicom.... sala mala

----------


## Ninči

Već i milimetar dlakica služi svrsi i bolji je puno nego čista goluždravost  :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Malo ste pretjerali pa sam dio brisala, pliz vratite se na temu.

----------


## uskoromama

Evo još jedno prilično glupasto pitanje; hoće li mi pustiti muža u rađaonu ako ima npr. bermude i japanke?
Radi se o bolnici SD.
Znam da treba obući ono zaštitno odjelo, ali stalno mi se čini da sam negdje čitala da mora imati duge hlače i zatvorene cipele?
Ili sam samo malo poludila pa pričam gluposti.... :?  :D

----------


## Kate111

Kakav god da dodje,oni ce mu dat ono zeleno odijelo da obuce....  :Grin:

----------


## argentina

evo još jedno glupo pitanje:
kad poćnu trudnovi koje prije tiskanja treba prodisati, jel možda daju masku s kisikom u bolnici?  :? 

zanima me za vinogradsku konkretno.
već sad ostajem bez zraka i nemam dobar kapacitet pluća, loše podnosim vrućinu (a tamo će sigurno bit ko u paklu).
i prije trudnoće bi mi u zatvorenim prostorima znalo jednostavno ponestati zraka.

----------


## ivy

> evo još jedno glupo pitanje:
> kad poćnu trudnovi koje prije tiskanja treba prodisati, jel možda daju masku s kisikom u bolnici?  :? 
> 
> zanima me za vinogradsku konkretno.
> već sad ostajem bez zraka i nemam dobar kapacitet pluća, loše podnosim vrućinu (a tamo će sigurno bit ko u paklu).
> i prije trudnoće bi mi u zatvorenim prostorima znalo jednostavno ponestati zraka.


ne vjerujem da će ti dati masku ako nije neško ekstremno. inaće, vinogradska ti ima klimu svugdje pa tako i u rađaoni. ja sam tražila da ju ugase jer mi je tukla točno u glavu i bila je ledena. klima je namještena da bi tebi pomogla, dakle ide točno na tebe, tako da možeš tražiti koju god temperaturu želiš
ako te strah zatvorenih prostora, prostorije su velike, boxevi su povezani u jednu veliku, stvarno ima mjesta, tak da ne brini, bit će sve ok  :Love:

----------


## argentina

hvala na odgovoru!   :Smile:  
ajde barem klima ako vec nema kisika.
inace sam zimogrozni tip, ali kroz cijelu trudnocu umirem od vrucine, ne mogu do daha, moram uvijek imati otvoren prozor i slicno.
MM se smrzava kraj mene, non stop luftam stan a po noci se pokrivam jos uvijek samo plahtom dok on ima poplun vec barem mjesec dana   :Laughing:  

jos jedna zanimljiva stvar je da sam negdje procitala da bolnice imaju tzv "dane otvorenih vrata" i da se moze doci pogledati rodiliste, radjaona i popricati sa osobljem.
nazovem u vinogradsku i pitam, a oni samo kaj mi nisu poklopili slusalicu... zena je reagirala maltene "jeste vi normalni, sta vam pada na pamet".
eto tako da ja nemam pojma ni kako izgleda ginekologija, niti radjaona niti boxevi ni nista.

mislim da ce bit iznenadjenja kad dodjem rodit   :Laughing:

----------


## Elinor

Imam i ja jedno glupavo pitanje. Pošto sam prvu bebu rodila u kadi, bila sam, naravno, gola. A što kad rodiš u spavaćici; prvo rodiš pa se onda ideš skidat da ostvariš kontakt koža na kožu, il se raskopčaš u neko doba pa čekaš?  :Grin:

----------


## argentina

negdje sam pročitala da zadignu spavaćicu ili ju razvuzlaju da ti stave bebu na tebe.
blago tebi, porod u vodi... kako to da ga nećeš ponoviti?

----------


## Elinor

> negdje sam pročitala da zadignu spavaćicu ili ju razvuzlaju da ti stave bebu na tebe.
> blago tebi, porod u vodi... kako to da ga nećeš ponoviti?


Daleko mi Rijeka.  :Sad:   Prvi put je bilo lako preselit se i čekat porod u drugom gradu, al sad bih trebala selit i malca, 100 stvari za njega, organizirati čuvanje... a ne usudim se doma čekat trudove pa onda na put. I sad planiram isprobati VŽ stolčić.  :Smile:  Možda treći put ponovim kadu.  :Grin:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Imam i ja jedno glupavo pitanje. Pošto sam prvu bebu rodila u kadi, bila sam, naravno, gola. A što kad rodiš u spavaćici; prvo rodiš pa se onda ideš skidat da ostvariš kontakt koža na kožu, il se raskopčaš u neko doba pa čekaš?


Meni su raskopčali spavaćicu (bolničku) i imala je ogroman dekolte. Bebač je cijeli bio na mojoj koži...  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

> Meni su raskopčali spavaćicu (bolničku) i imala je ogroman dekolte. Bebač je cijeli bio na mojoj koži...


Aha, onda bolje da nemam svoju jer ima samo par gumbića. Thx!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Lukina mamma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni su raskopčali spavaćicu (bolničku) i imala je ogroman dekolte. Bebač je cijeli bio na mojoj koži... 
> 
> 
> Aha, onda bolje da nemam svoju jer ima samo par gumbića. Thx!



To je bilo na Sv.Duhu prije skoro 5 godina. Tko zna što se sve promijenilo.  :? Ja ću imati svoju za rezervu, ionako će mi bolnička torba biti kraj mene cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## Elinor

> To je bilo na Sv.Duhu prije skoro 5 godina. Tko zna što se sve promijenilo.  :? Ja ću imati svoju za rezervu, ionako će mi bolnička torba biti kraj mene cijelo vrijeme.


Čestitam na bebici, nisam do sad vidjela potpis!  :Heart:

----------


## 2xmama

imam i ja jedno bedasto pitanje, tim više što sam dva puta rodila,ali...  :Embarassed:  
već dva-tri dana osjećam jake kontrakcije(nisu bolne,ni pravilne,ni učestale). Prvi puta nije bio problem, pukao je vodenjak. Drugi puta....sjećam se da sam dobila trudove,ali koliko se sjećam ni oni nisu bili nešto jako bolni do pred sam porod(od početka tih slabih t. do rođenja prošlo je 2 i pol sata)
a sada me,uz ove bezbolne kontrakcije, strah da neću na vrijeme krenuti  :Embarassed:   :/  A ne želim doći u bolnicu prerano.....
Do bolnice mi (noću i nedjeljom) treba oko pola sata, a radnim danom i do sat i pol  :Rolling Eyes:  
Kako da znam da je to to :?

----------


## dani1

> imam i ja jedno bedasto pitanje, tim više što sam dva puta rodila,ali...  
> već dva-tri dana osjećam jake kontrakcije(nisu bolne,ni pravilne,ni učestale). Prvi puta nije bio problem, pukao je vodenjak. Drugi puta....sjećam se da sam dobila trudove,ali koliko se sjećam ni oni nisu bili nešto jako bolni do pred sam porod(od početka tih slabih t. do rođenja prošlo je 2 i pol sata)
> a sada me,uz ove bezbolne kontrakcije, strah da neću na vrijeme krenuti   :/  A ne želim doći u bolnicu prerano.....
> Do bolnice mi (noću i nedjeljom) treba oko pola sata, a radnim danom i do sat i pol  
> Kako da znam da je to to :?


Hmmmm, teško je reći, možda se polako otvaraš, najbolje bi bilo obaviti ctg i pregled, jer očito s obzirom na udaljenost od bolnice može biti frka, ako dobiješ nagon za tiskanje. Ja sam se prije trečeg poroda dva tjedna raspadala i beba se gurala ko blesava. Prvi porod mi je bio carski, drugi porod od prvog truda do izgona 3,5 sati, a trudovi odmah na 2 min, sada treći put 12,5 sati trudova od 20 min-5 min nisu bili gušći, ali su boljeli. U početku slabo, ležerno, a na kraju je bolilo, ali me više bolilo na drugom porodu. Pa ako još nisi rodila, možda bolje provjeri.

----------


## tina1981

Imam i ja jedno pitanjca ako ima koga da mi odgovori. 
1. dali torba sa stvarima ide odmah sa tobom u rađaonu
2. dali suprug može fotkati bebačaodmah nakon poroda

Hvala, termin mi je bio 20.10.2009  :Grin:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Imam i ja jedno pitanjca ako ima koga da mi odgovori. 
> 1. dali torba sa stvarima ide odmah sa tobom u rađaonu
> 2. dali suprug može fotkati bebačaodmah nakon poroda
> 
> Hvala, termin mi je bio 20.10.2009


Ja sam rodila prije skoro 5 godina na Sv.Duhu.
1. da, kamo god sam išla, torba je bila sa mnom.
2. mi nismo izrazili tu želju, ali je frend slikao svoju ženu (isto na SD) odmah nakon što su malenu stavili mami na trbuh, imala je još pupkovinu.   :Saint:

----------


## dani1

U merkuru torba ostaje u predrađaoni, ali ja što god sam sestru zamolila bez problema mi je donjela iz nje. Nakon poroda torba je uz rodilju dok leži dva sata na hodniku.

----------


## tina1981

Hvala najljepša na odgovorima 25.10 sam i ja te informacije saznala iz prve ruke  :Wink:  
*IVA
25.10.2009 23,34h*

----------


## doubleeć

:Bye:  
 Ova je tema ko stvorena za mene, sve me ceka prvi put a inace imam osjecaj da me najvise strah nepoznate situacije..

Pa ako bi neka mama koja je medavno rodila u petrovoj imala volje opisati mi po redu sta se dogada i sta mi od stvari treba kad dodem na porod bila bi joj jaaaako zahvalna.

...ili mozda uputiti me na drugu temu, jer mogla bi se zakleti da sam negdje procitala lijepi kronoloski opis.... I sad vec 2 sata trazim i trazim...

U svakom slucaju, hvala puno!

----------


## RozaGroza

Da li se nekome dogodilo da je kolabirala i izgubila snagu usred poroda?
Toga se nekako najviše bojim  :/

----------


## Zubic vila

Roza nemoj se ničega bojati.
Meni je od pucanja vodenjaka i pravih trudova do poroda prošlo 15 sati, i nisam kolabirala. Previše je to adrenalina, ma izvučeš iz sebe sve što imaš.

----------


## dani1

Na mojim vaginalnim porodima ne, ali sam zato na carskom imala filing da ću zveknuti u nesvjest (spinalna anestezija).

----------


## RozaGroza

Ma ja isto tako nekako gledam, prošlu trudnoču sam imala preko 12 sati full jakih trudova i tek onda porod...i sve sam super odradila, nakon 5-6 sati se digla i spremila za "check out"...nadam se da ču izvuč tu snagu odnekle...joj jedva čekam!   :Smile:

----------


## Tonja_1

> Da li se nekome dogodilo da je kolabirala i izgubila snagu usred poroda?
> Toga se nekako najviše bojim  :/


nemaj straha od gubljenja snage!
meni je oko 5 ujutro puko vodenjak i trudovi su odmah bili na 5 minuta, rodila sam u 21h, nakon nekih 13 sati trudova sam ipak dobila drip, nakon čega sam padala u nesvjest između trudova od iznemoglosti. ALI kada je došlo vrijeme za izgon...meni još uvijek nije jasno od kuda se tolika energija stvorila u meni, i to za dva tiskanja. nešto nevjerovatno nam je priroda podarila, to je definitivno istina koju ti nitko ne može objasniti dok ne osjetiš...

----------

